# Mass Effect 3: Darum sind die Fans vom Ende enttäuscht - PC Games klärt mit leichten Spoilern auf



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Darum sind die Fans vom Ende enttäuscht - PC Games klärt mit leichten Spoilern auf* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Darum sind die Fans vom Ende enttäuscht - PC Games klärt mit leichten Spoilern auf


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (19. März 2012)

"Ebenso werde die Handlung des ersten Mass Effect-Spiels ad-absurdum geführt, da die Geschehnisse rund um die Souvereign, kaum mit den Erklärungen zur Motivation der Reaper am Ende von Mass Effect 3 in Einklang zu bringen sind."

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das nicht in Einklang bringen kann. Kann es mir jemand erklären, was dieser Satz genau meint ?


----------



## Viper0201 (19. März 2012)

Also man konnte doch bei Mass Effect die Story nie wirklich beeinflussen. Man konnte lediglich an sich zwar wichtige Entscheidungen treffen welche aber nie die Hauptstory beeinflusst haben. Und nun im 3. Teil war es wohl leider zu offensichtlich. Meiner Meinung nach liegt es an der viel zu kurzen Entwicklungszeit von gerade mal 2 Jahr. Mass Effect 1 und 2 wurden jeweils 3 Jahre lang entwickelt und waren von Inhalt her nicht bedeutend größer. Am Ende hat wohl einfach die Zeit gefehlt. Obendrein gibt es sogar noch das Gerücht das ein besseres Ende als DLC kommen soll. Sollte dieses DLC nicht kostenlos sein würde sich Bioware eine Menge Fans verspielen ohne wirklich daran schuld zu sein. Ich hoffe wirklich das EA langsam zu Besinnung kommt und realisiert das ein Spiel nach aktuellen Maßstäben nicht in 2 Jahren Programmierbar ist. Dragon Age 3 wird auch nur 2 Jahre entwickelt und kommt 2013. Man kann nur hoffen das sie da noch mindestens 1 Jahr drauflegen. Sonst könnte es zu einem wirklich großen Image-Schaden von Bioware führen.


----------



## Chris1q1q (19. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> "Ebenso werde die Handlung des ersten Mass Effect-Spiels ad-absurdum geführt, da die Geschehnisse rund um die Souvereign, kaum mit den Erklärungen zur Motivation der Reaper am Ende von Mass Effect 3 in Einklang zu bringen sind."
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das nicht in Einklang bringen kann. Kann es mir jemand erklären, was dieser Satz genau meint ?


 
Das bedeutet das, das Verhalten und die Aussagen von Sovereign in Mass Effect 1 (der Reaper der Saren kontrolliert hat) keinen Sinn ergeben wenn man sie im Kontext zum Ende und den abschließenden Dialogen in Mass Effect 3 betrachtet. 

Womit er übrigens recht hat...

Außerdem spielt die Handlung von Mass Effect 1 kaum eine Rolle für Mass Effect 3, war ja auch ein ganz anderes (besseres) game.

Das war noch bevor EA seine Klauen metertief in BioWare versenkt hat und angefangen hat ihnen ins ohr zu flüstern ("Geld mehr Geld für Meister EA !!! Keine Qualität ! Keine lange Entwicklungszeit ! Mehr Action, weniger denken, weniger rollenspiel !! GELD GELD GELD !!! )


----------



## Darknomis806 (19. März 2012)

da brauch man sich nach dragon age 2 nicht wundern

das haben die auch verkorkst


----------



## Angeldust (19. März 2012)

Hmmm ME 3 ist locker der beste Teil der Reihe... kA warum ME1 immer so verklärt wird. Alle 3 Teile sind sehr gut aber gerade bzgl. Inszeierung, Emotion und vor dem Bildschirm kleben toppt ME3 einfach alles.

Das Ende war ok und sehr vielschichtig auch wenns zugegebenermaßen einiges offen lässt. 



Spoiler



(Stichwort: Traum, Indoktrination, Realität etc)



Mal sehen was die DLC bringen.

Man kann ja auch nach 39 Stunden aufhören wenn man partout sein Ponyhof-Ende haben möchte.


----------



## elpintos (19. März 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Hmmm ME 3 ist locker der beste Teil der Reihe... kA warum ME1 immer so verklärt wird. Alle 3 Teile sind sehr gut aber gerade bzgl. Inszeierung, Emotion und vor dem Bildschirm kleben toppt ME3 einfach alles.
> 
> Das Ende war ok und sehr vielschichtig auch wenns zugegebenermaßen einiges offen lässt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe im Bioware-Forum auch die ganzen Fan-Erklärungen zum "Ende" gelesen, da bleibt aber eine ganz große Frage:
Warum sollte Bioware über 2,95 Spiele extrem detailliert das Schicksal der Galaxis und ihrer Bewohner schildern, nur um dann in den letzten 10 Minuten umzuschwenken auf "Jetzt is Zeit zum interpretieren, philosophieren und selbst Geschichten erfinden".
Das ergibt doch an keiner Stelle Sinn. Es wurde versprochen alle Fragen zu beantworten - stattdessen werden haufenweise neue gestellt. Das finde (nicht nur) ich höchst unbefriedigend.
Und falls jetzt tatsächlich noch ein DLC mit "richtigem" Ende kommen sollte - das wäre wohl ein kroganischer Tritt in die Eier aller Fans. Davon abgesehen, dass das ursprüngliche ME3 dann tatsächlich ohne Ende ausgeliefert worden wäre.

(Und ich fand eindeutig Teil 1 am besten  )


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (19. März 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> Das bedeutet das, das Verhalten und die Aussagen von Sovereign in Mass Effect 1 (der Reaper der Saren kontrolliert hat) keinen Sinn ergeben wenn man sie im Kontext zum Ende und den abschließenden Dialogen in Mass Effect 3 betrachtet.
> 
> Womit er übrigens recht hat...
> 
> ...




aber in wie fern stimmen die Aussagen der sovereign nicht mit dem Ende von ME3 überein !( Das war eigentlich meine richtige Frage, sorry fall falsch formuliert)


----------



## theking2502 (19. März 2012)

Ich habe das Spiel bis jetzt nicht gespielt und werde mich nicht direkt zu den Enden aus ME3 äußern. Aber!

Anscheinend sind die Enden von ME3 sogut wie ein und das selbe, nur mit etwas anderen Farben und Dialogen (Info aus den Forenbeiträgen und dem Artikel hier).
Nur mal für die die anscheinend ME2 nie gespielt haben. Da gab es unterschiedliche Ende.
1. Shappert konnte sterben

2.Einige aus Kameraden konnten sterben, wenn man ihnen davor nicht Persönlich geholfen hat

3. Aus der Mannschaft konnten welche Sterben oder auch nicht.

Diese Enden waren das Ergebnis der Entscheidungen des Spielers.
Und anscheinend ist das bei ME3 anders. Wie gesagt es scheint für die Spieler  so zu sein, dass es nur ein Ende gibt. 

Bei ME1 gab es ja auch mehrere Entscheidungen die die Enden variirten
1. Sarrin konnte man überzeugen oder nicht
2. Der Rat hat überlebt und die Menschen bekamen ein Sitz im Rat
3. usw

Das ist alles was ME3 anscheinend nicht hat und das regt die Gemeinde auf.


Aber wenn ich den Kommentar von Bioware richtig verstanden habe werden dann überteuerte DLCs rauskommen die 30 Minuten Spielzeit haben, für die Story stark relevant sind und rund 15 Euro kosten. Also ein Preisleistungsverhäldnis von 0,50 Euro pro Minute.


----------



## CyrionXS (19. März 2012)

Verstehe diesen Sovereign- Ende Vergleich auch nicht
Sovereign will die Citadel als Portal nutzen um, um die Reaper herzuholen. Sobald die 50.000 Jahre abgelaufen sind ODER die Zivilisationen einen entsprechenden Technologiestatus haben, werden die Reaper "geholt".
Was Sovereign lässt Saren auch glauben, er dürfe weiterleben (indoktriniert).
Hat er gelogen? wahrscheinlich. Ist das moralisch? wahrscheinlich nicht.
juckt ihn das?...wahrscheinlich lol

Die fortgeschritteneren Organics sterben dann sowieso alle.
Wie Sovereign das erreicht, ist in jeder Hinsicht irrelevant (Lug, Betrug, Erzählungen)
Nur seine Taten zählten hier

@theking2502


> Ich habe das Spiel bis jetzt  nicht gespielt und werde mich nicht direkt zu den Enden aus ME3 äußern.  Aber!





Spoiler



Du äußerst dich aber.
zu deiner 1.
ME3 basiert auf der "shepard stirbt in ME 2 NICHT!"  storyline
2. In Me3 können Kameraden durch direkte entscheidungen sterben.
3. Das Ende kann nur eingeschränkt die Entscheidung des Spielers sein,  wie will ein einzelner Mensch das komplette Ende um 180Grad drehen? Die  Reaper greifen an (anfang)=> Die Reaper müssen zurückgeschlagen  werden (ende)
Die Enden unterscheiden sich leider graphisch nur wenig, was aber eher an eingeschränkten Geldmitteln liegen wird.
Voreilige Schlüsse ohne es selber gespielt zu haben. einfach krass


----------



## theking2502 (19. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Voreilige Schlüsse ohne es selber gespielt zu haben. einfach krass


 
Du verwechselst da was. Ich habe in meinem Text keinerlei Bewertungen zu ME3 geäußert! Auch habe ich keine Schlüsse zu ME3 gezogen. Ich habe nur gesagt, was in ME1 und 2 war, aber laut der wütenden Meute nicht in ME3.

Auch habe ich nie behauptet, dass in ME3 keine Kameraden wie auch immer sterben können. Auch habe ich mich nie über das Ende zu ME3 geäußert wie man es besser machen könnte sollte. Auch habe ich drauf hingewiesen, dass ich mich da nach dem Artikel und den Forenbeiträgen orientiere.


----------



## CyrionXS (19. März 2012)

Du ziehst Punkt 1, 2, 3 als Vergleich heran, ich schreibe lediglich, weshalb diese Vergleiche ohne Belang sind.


> Nur mal für die die anscheinend ME2 nie gespielt haben. Da gab es unterschiedliche Ende.
> 1. Shappert konnte sterben


 etc

Was ich damit meine ist, dass du mit der Kenntnis von ME3 selber sehen könntest wie unpassend der Vergleich zwischen ME 2 und 3 ist. Daher drücke ich meinen unwillen über Kommentare von Spielern aus, die Meinungsbildende Texte schreiben ohne die Materie zu kennen. Hierbei werden nur die unterstützt, die blind dem Strom folgen und glauben das Ende ist totaler Besch** ohne es selbst gespielt zu haben.

Ich hätte besser darauf achten können, das verständlich zu machen
Hoffe du verstehst was ich damit ausdrücken wollte.


PS Gibt es nun eine Erklärung zu dem Sovereign =>ME 3 Problem?
Oder war das wieder nur nachlabern auf höchstem Niveau. Ohne dass jemand weiss, was wirklich das Problem ist.
Wäre mal höchst interessant..


----------



## MarauderShields (19. März 2012)

Das Problem ist doch folgendes: (Achtung Spoiler btw.)

1. Die Sovereign wollte mittles eines Signal an die Keeper die Kontrolle über Citadell übernehmen und so das Citadel-Portal aktivieren damit die ganze Reaper-Flotte einmarschieren kann. Die Protheaner haben das Signal geändert, weshalb der Plan nicht mehr funktioniert hat, bla bla. 
Mass Effect 3 sagt uns jetzt aber das die Citadel die Reaper erschaffen hat und Kontrolliert. Der ganze Plan jeden Zyklus alle Fortgeschrittenen Spezies zu vernichten, all diese Punkte sind der Plan der Citadel seblst. 
Warum aktiviert die Citadel das Portal nicht selbst und holt alle Reaper zurück? Warum so ein völlig Idiotischer Umweg?

2. In jedem Zyklus haben die Reaper zuerst die Kontrolle über die Citadel übernommen um dann die Kontrolle über die Massen Portale zu übernehmen damit die organischen diese nicht mehr nutzen können und so alle Systeme isoliert sind.
Nehmen wir nun an es ergibt sinn das die Citadel es nicht selbst getan und wir immernoch die Kontrolle über die Citadel haben weshalb sie das nicht tun können. Dann bleibt die Frage: Als die Reaper dann doch die Kontrolle über die Citadel übernommen haben und diese zur Erde gebracht haben - warum haben sie nicht wie all die Zyklen vorher als sie die Kontrolle hatten auch die Kontrolle über die Massen Portale übernommen? Die ganze Flotte die man zusammengesammelt hat hätte dan gar nicht ins Sol System können. Sieg auf ganzer Linie für die Reaper. 

3. Der Grund den die Sovereign genannt hat, die Motivation für die Reaper "Dass ihre Gründe für Biologische Wesen nicht nachvollziehbar sind" ist total quatsch. Synthethische töten organische um zu verhinden das sie von anderen Synthethischen getötet werden. Der Grund ist nicht nur bescheuert, es ist auch idiotensicher einfach zu verstehen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. März 2012)

Wieso gibt es diesen Beitrag überhaupt ? PCG bezieht keine Stellung, gibt nur wieder, was die Fans der Serie bemängeln. Das wissen die Fans aber selber !

Ergo ein sinnloser Beitrag, ein sinnloses Thema !

Vielleicht mag bei ME 3 der Awesome - Anteil durch noch mehr Inszenierung höher sein, mehr Spiel bietet aber Teil 1.


----------



## LostHero (19. März 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es diesen Beitrag überhaupt ? PCG bezieht keine Stellung, gibt nur wieder, was die Fans der Serie bemängeln. Das wissen die Fans aber selber !
> 
> Ergo ein sinnloser Beitrag, ein sinnloses Thema !
> 
> Vielleicht mag bei ME 3 der Awesome - Anteil durch noch mehr Inszenierung höher sein, mehr Spiel bietet aber Teil 1.


 
this!


----------



## Martechi (19. März 2012)

Beruhigend, dass Bioware einlenkt. Das Mass Effect Universum bietet viel zu viele fantastische Möglichkeiten, um einfach so zu enden, wie in den jetzigen Enden. 

(Spoiler)
Ein Ende, bei dem die Massenportale erhalten bleiben und die galaktische gemeinschaft wieder "wie früher" wird, wäre wunderbar. Wenn Shepard dann noch überlebt, wärich wunschlos glücklich


----------



## CyrionXS (19. März 2012)

wie oft noch, die komplette Relay Zerstörung ist nur bei Rot zu sehen.
Mass Effect 3 ENDING: The Citadel And Mass Relay 



Spoiler



- YouTube





Spoiler



Bei Blau machen die Relays zwar einen kleinen Bumm beim Abschuss, aber die Explosionscinematic bleibt aus.


----------



## Slyne (19. März 2012)

Martechi schrieb:


> Beruhigend, dass Bioware einlenkt. Das Mass Effect Universum bietet viel zu viele fantastische Möglichkeiten, um einfach so zu enden, wie in den jetzigen Enden.
> 
> (Spoiler)
> Ein Ende, bei dem die Massenportale erhalten bleiben und die galaktische gemeinschaft wieder "wie früher" wird, wäre wunderbar. Wenn Shepard dann noch überlebt, wärich wunschlos glücklich


 

So ein Ende würd ich mir auch wünschen, auch wenn die Szenarien relativ gut waren. Jedoch bleiben zu viele Fragen offen....
Nunja ein Ende wo Shepard überlebt ist ja schon möglich 


EXTREM Spoiler!!!!!





Ab einer EMS von *4.000* überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört und Anderson "rettet".
Ab einer EMS von *5.000* überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört, Anderson aber nicht "rettet".
Doch er ist auf der Citadel gewesen die zerstört wird und in der letzten Szene liegt er in einem Trümmerhaufen und Atmet.......
Meiner Meinung nach schreit sowas nach nem DLC.


----------



## Chazer (19. März 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es diesen Beitrag überhaupt ? PCG bezieht keine Stellung, gibt nur wieder, was die Fans der Serie bemängeln. Das wissen die Fans aber selber !
> 
> Ergo ein sinnloser Beitrag, ein sinnloses Thema !
> 
> Vielleicht mag bei ME 3 der Awesome - Anteil durch noch mehr Inszenierung höher sein, mehr Spiel bietet aber Teil 1.


 
Da draußen ist aber noch ein Haufen der nicht gepeilt hat warum einige nicht zufrieden sind, auch unter denen die das Spiel gespielt haben, die die es nicht gespielt haben würden vielleicht auch gerne Wissen warum die Leute so ein riesen Thema darauß machen. Außerdem schön zu hören dass von Bioware überhaupt Reaktionen kommen wobei das eigentlich nicht wirklich neu ist.

Das Ende hat für mich 2 immense Schwachstellen, zum einen die komplett unsinnige Aktion der Normandy ganz am Ende (wer mir das schlüssig erklären kann bekommt den Nobel-Preis) und die wenigen Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Enden (für mich nur die Frage ob syntetisches Leben erhalten bleibt oder nicht und ob Shepard überlebt oder nicht)


----------



## Datamind (19. März 2012)

Zum Thema Logiklücke:

- Miranda Lawson ist mir leider beim Kampf mit ihrem Vater ums Leben gekommen. Was für ein Heldentod die kleine doch gestorben ist... ich dachte mir, toll ein Charakter weniger, fand aber gleichzeitig die Auswirkungen auf bestimmte Entscheidungen die der Spieler trifft interessant... bis genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich bei der nächsten Gruppenauswahl (und beim weiteren Storyverlauf) meine kürzlich noch verstobene Miranda Lawson auswählen konnte. Ich dachte die sei tot, eine der tollen Auwirkungen meiner Handlungen auf die sich z.B. ein gutes Rollenspiel konzentriert?


----------



## CyrionXS (19. März 2012)

@Datamind, das ist wohl schlichtweg nur ein Bug

@Maraudershields 
Dicke Spoiler, nicht lesen falls nicht gespielt!.


> Warum aktiviert die Citadel das Portal nicht selbst und holt alle Reaper zurück? Warum so ein völlig Idiotischer Umweg?


Das Ziel des Catalysts ist nicht die Vernichtung organischen Lebens um jeden Preis. Es ist nur ein Mittel zum sichern der Continuität von Leben..
Es ist die -Lösung- des Catalyst.
Sollten die Organics es schaffen, die Reaper zu besiegen, wäre die Gefahr der Vernichtung durch Synthetics erstmal gebannt. Die Reaper wären dann logischerweise auch nicht vonnöten, und das Ziel des Catalyst wäre immer erreicht worden.

Der Catalyst selber mischt sich also nicht ein. Er Verstärkt quasi nur die (nicht-)Errungenschaften der Organics. 
Katalyst => Katalysator. ...warum wird das nie in Betracht gezogen?! Ist das wirklich so gut "versteckt"..


Bisheriger Verlauf: (vielleicht wird es im Zusammenhang etwas verständlicher ) 



Spoiler



1. Bevor die Organics nochmal Syntethics herstellen, von denen sie komplett vernichtet werden, greifen die Reaper ein.
So wie zigmal zuvor. "Kleineres Übel" entgegen kompletter Vernichtung.
Emotionen und Erinnerungen werden zudem durch die DNA in den Reapern gespeichert. Der Catalyst glaubt vielleicht dadurch die Essenz der Lebewesen zu speichern. Nur eben in andere Form. Für ihn ist das Problem "gelöst".

2. Hier lief es zum ersten mal anders, shepard hat die Geth " beseelt" (Legion sagt "Ich" anstatt zuvor "wir"
Von EDI reden wir schon gar nicht.
=>Nun ist die bisherige Lösung hinfällig. Shepard schafft es als erster in die Citadel und hat die Entscheidungsfreiheit geschenkt bekommen. Nur er hat sich entscheident dafür qualifiziert:
Er hat sich mit der amoralischen Position auseinander gesetzt ( nur der stärkste überlebt- Jarvik aka Protheaner)
Er kennt den Wert von notwendigen Opfern und Gewinn ( im Krieg) (z.B. der Garrus Aspekt)
Die Bedeutung von Leben und Seele ( Legion/Edi Aspekt).  
Hier und da noch etwas Spezies übergreifende Liebe ( Tali, Liara, etc etc)
Das Spiel war von Anfang an die Vorbereitung zum Ende hin. Für Shepard und den Spieler gleichermaßen.

In diesem Zyklus: Die Organics haben die Oberhand über die Synthetics gewonnen, ja sie sogar beseelt und mit ihnen Frieden geschlossen.
Die Konsequenz daraus, die (?)nächste Evolutionsstufe(?). Vielleicht ist auch nur jemand, der bereit ist sich selber zu opfern, würdig diese einzuleiten ( Altruismus). Der Catalyst scheint auch fast-allmächtig zu sein (das ist jetzt mal Fakt so wie, dass es Mass Relays gibt, die ebenfalls von ihm erbaut wurden. Warum nur  )
Zudem muss sich der Catalyst an keine Moralischen Werte halten (Gut/schlecht/Töten etc). Vielleicht existieren sie für ihn auch gar nicht.
 Vielleicht hat er selbst die ersten Organics fast ausgelöscht. Und es im nachhinein begriffen. Er will den Fehler sich nicht wiederholen lassen. (ist aber hier zweitrangig und spekulationssache)

Zu "Grün" Erst ab dem Punkt, ab dem die Galaxie an einem Strang zieht, dürfte man den Lebewesen so eine Macht durch die Symbiose verleihen.
Die geistige Symbiose als Vorraussetzung für die Physische.
Einfach um die Galaxie vor sich selbst und der eigenen Zerstörung zu schützen ( Was ja bekanntlich Priorität 1 der Zyklen ist)

Also: Ab dem Punkt, ab dem die Lösung nicht mehr funktioniert, muss eine neue her.
Der Catalyst hat Shepard schliesslich auch erlaubt selber zu wählen, was die neue Lösung sein soll.
Man hätte Shepard auch einfach zum Sterben liegen lassen können. (wir gehen davon aus er hat nicht geträumt) 
Nein, der Catalyst überlässt ihm als Beschützer seiner Zeit ( So wie Jarvik der Beschüter der Protheaner war), die Entscheidung.
Jarvik betitelt ihn sogar als solchen.





> In jedem Zyklus haben die Reaper zuerst die Kontrolle über die Citadel  übernommen um dann die Kontrolle über die Massen Portale zu übernehmen


Kontrolle Übernehmen heisst nicht, sie können die Portale an und ausschalten wie sie Lust haben. 

*to* *take* sth. *over*von etw. Besitz ergreifen

Das schliesst die FunktionsSteuerung der Relays nicht unbedingt mitein. Diese unterliegt weiterhin der Citadel , die sich ja schön raushält. Wie erwähnt, schaut sie nur zu wer gewinnt ( Sollten ihre Babys (Reaper..) verlieren, sind diese auch nicht mehr vonnöten). 
Um es verständlicher zu machen:
Gott Hilft dem Teufel auch nicht, alle Menschen zu korrumpieren. Er wartet ihre Entscheidungen ab. Ebensowenig Öffnet Gott ein Tor für den Teufel auf der Erde. Er hält sich an seine eigenen aufgestellten Regeln.

Ausserdem: Die Reaper sind selbst in der Galaxie verteilt und würden sich nur selber isolieren. Nach der Erde fliegen sie ja weiter.



> 3. Der Grund den die Sovereign genannt hat, die Motivation für die  Reaper "Dass ihre Gründe für Biologische Wesen nicht nachvollziehbar  sind" ist total quatsch. Synthethische töten organische um zu verhinden  das sie von anderen Synthethischen getötet werden. Der Grund ist nicht  nur bescheuert, es ist auch idiotensicher einfach zu verstehen.


Kein Biologisches Wesen wird es nachvollziehen wollen. Wenn man dir sagt, Du wirst jetzt mit deinem Volk getötet, damit zukünftig ein anderes Volk weiterleben kann.
Wirst du dann wirklich zustimmen? Organics haben Emotionen und Hoffnung. Das wird auch im Dialog zwischen Shepard und dem Catalyst dargelegt :
Catalyst:"_We've created the Cycle, so that never happens_ (Vernichtung aller Organics), _That's the Solution._"
Shepard: "_You'll never understand / we don't want to be preserved"_

Es besteht eine Lücke zwischen Catalyst Logik und Organic Logik. Von daher sind Soveregins Äusserungen jedenfalls für mich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Datamind (19. März 2012)

SPOILERGEFAHR


CyrionXS schrieb:


> @Datamind, das ist wohl schlichtweg nur ein Bug


 
Könnte sein, ich frage mich was passiert wohl wenn man Tali sterben lässt (siehe Beitrag weiter unten)... Falls dieser Charakter im weiteren Verlauf ebenfalls noch spielbar ist, bzw. im Storyverlauf noch eine Rolle spielt wäre das wohl mehr als nur ein "Bug".

Oder aber nach dem Motto, its not a bug its a feature.
So eine heisse Miranda Lawson stirbt halt nicht ohne weiteres, die Charaktere in Mass Effect sind wie so steh auf Männchen. Wie oft ist der Shepard mitlerweile gestorben? Wie ein Phönix aus der Asche... Selbst EDI macht einen menschlicheren Eindruck und das ist irgendwie seltsam.


Tali'zorah vas Normandy

Auch das Schicksal von Tali entscheidet sich nachdem der Reaper auf der quarianischen Heimatwelt Rannoch besiegt wurde. Erlaubt ihr es Legion oder der Geth VI den Reaper Code hochzuladen, begeht Tali Selbstmord indem sie sich von einer Klippe stürzt. Verhindert ihr den Upload oder schafft es gar Frieden zwischen den Geth und Quarianern zu stiften, schließt sich Tali wieder euren Begleitern auf der Normandy an.


----------



## LostHero (19. März 2012)

Wenn Tali stirbt und gleichzeitig deine LI ist, erscheint sie trotzdem kurz vor ende in der "Sexszene".... Soviel dazu ...


Und nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
du kannst sowohl die Geth als auch die Quarianer, und somit Tali, retten. dazu musst du Legion den Upload erlauben und dann die Quarianer davon abhalten den Kampf gegen die Geth weiterzuführen. Dies geht nur wenn du vorher besitmmte Dinge getan hast (auch auf ME2 bezogen).
Am ende haste die "Perfekte" lösung wo abgesehen von Legion alle überleben und du zugriff auf die Flotte der Geth UND Quarianer hast.

Was aber, wie wir ja mittlerweile alle wissen, beim Ende absolut keine Rolle spielt und wie 99,99% aller anderen Entscheidungen in ME1 2 und 3 absolut unbedeutend ist.
Da du am Ende eh nur zwischen Tor A B oder C entscheiden musst. Und in allen drei ist der Zonk.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> wie oft noch, die komplette Relay Zerstörung ist nur bei Rot zu sehen.
> Mass Effect 3 ENDING: The Citadel And Mass Relay
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das ist bei mir aber in allen 3 Enden so. Gut manchmal ist beim "blauen" Ende die Explosion nicht ganz so groß, ein Teil des Portals geht aber trotzdem flöten, ergo unbrauchbar.



> Ausserdem: Die Reaper sind selbst in der Galaxie verteilt und würden  sich nur selber isolieren. Nach der Erde fliegen sie ja weiter.



Auch hier Quark. Die Reapüer haben es ja schlussendlich in Teil 3 OHNE Massenportale bis in die Galaxie geschafft. 


Wie hier schon einer sagte: Das Spiel suggeriert 2,95 Teile lang, dass man etwas in der Hand hat und dass es zu einem Abschluss kommt, um dann plötzlich zu sagen: Interpretiert selber, weil wir zu faul waren ein vollständiges Ende zu machen. Ich muss kein Happy End haben (hätte zwar gerne eins), aber nicht so einen BULLSHIT, der dermaßen viele Logiklöcher und Fehler beinhält, wie dass was wir jetzt abgeliefert bekommen haben.


----------



## CyrionXS (20. März 2012)

> Wie oft ist der Shepard mitlerweile gestorben? Wie ein Phönix aus der Asche


Ein mal.
Wenn er im 2ten Teil stirbt, ist das Spiel vorbei. Man kann dieses Savegame dann nicht nach ME 3 portieren.


> Selbst EDI macht einen menschlicheren Eindruck und das ist irgendwie seltsam.


Ihr Avatar wurde von Cerberus als Infiltrationsagent zusammengebaut. Sicher sieht sie menschlich aus.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass EDI auch eine art Bewusstsein entwickelt.



> Gut manchmal ist beim "blauen" Ende die Explosion nicht ganz so groß,  ein Teil des Portals geht aber trotzdem flöten, ergo unbrauchbar.


Jetzt hör bitte mit diesem kindischen getue auf. _ ja , aber, ne trotzdem doof _
Die Explosionssequenz ist nicht nur " nicht ganz so groß", sie ist gar nicht vorhanden.
Dass ein paar Stücke vom Relay fliegen spricht entweder von einer leichten Beschädigung,
oder nur von Cinematic-kosten einsparungen. Wäre auch kein Wunder wenn man die restlichen Cinematics anschaut. Oder? das war doch auch ein Punkt der Kritiker ,dem ich sogar zustimme. Jetzt nicht wieder zurückrudern...



> Das Spiel suggeriert 2,95 Teile lang, dass man etwas in der Hand hat und  dass es zu einem Abschluss kommt, um dann plötzlich zu sagen:  Interpretiert selber, weil wir zu faul waren ein vollständiges Ende zu  machen.


Wo wird was suggeriert?
Wenn du Völker und crew mitglieder rettest. Bedeutet das nicht, dass du dadurch gottgleiche macht erlangst, die das Schicksal des restlichen Universums gleich dazu mitverändert. Du glaubst doch selbst nicht, durch Entscheidungen wie  "retten wir eine InsektenKönigin" würden die Reaper nicht/später/woanders angreifen? 
Dass sie durch eine Fakereaper-königin ausgetauscht wurde ist schrottig, stimmt. Den Ausgang konnte es trotzdem nicht beeinflussen.
Wieviele Entscheidungen wurden seit ME 1 getroffen ? Über 400 ? Wieviele Enden wären dem angemessen? Hast du eine Antwort?

Man entschied Schicksale einzelner Menschen, haut man den Gangster oder lässt ihn gehen. Stirbt Crew xyz oder nicht.
Maximal die Quarianerflotte kann als größter Impact angesehen werden. (13 Millionen? 1.85 Millionen starben pro tag auf der Erde. )

Hilf mir.  Welche Großartige Entscheidung hätte ein Anderes Ende zur Folge; und wie sollte dieses Aussehen?
Quarianer/Kroganer/Geth/Asari fliegen mit oder nicht. Das wären unterschiedliche Cutszenes, der Ausgang ist der Selbe. Erde wird je nach EMS zerstört oder nicht (Cutszenes dazu sind sogar vorhanden).
Hilf mir!

Was soll das für einen Großen Einfluss auf die Galaxie oder das Ende haben?
Nirgends liest man Alternativen , nur  Bah bah bah...alles Müll.

Man versteht das Ende nicht? Nicht jeder Kann mit Assassins Creed Verschwörungstheorien was anfangen, egal wie super sie aufgebaut sind. Spieler sehen, was sie sehen wollen. Mein Bester Freund z.B. kann damit nichts anfangen. Ich verstehe ihn nicht. Aber Sei es eben so. So wie mit den ganzen "Kritikern".

Entscheidungsfreiheit... die meisten haben nicht mal begriffen was Entscheidungsfreiheit oder freier Wille bedeutet.
Freier Wille – Wikipedia => Anfangslektüre
Wenn man sich da durchgeschlagen hat ( und das werden die Kritiker natürlich, sie sind ja nicht denkfaul , stimmts? ) 
und verstehen was damit gemeint ist, können sich nochmal Gedanken über Mass Effekt machen. Dem Spiel , das auf Entscheidungsfreiheit basiert.

Aber es wird viel eher heissen : _Was hat der Wiki Artikel ( den ich nicht gelesen habe!) mit Mass Effekt zu tun!_
und
_"Ich will alles verstehen (ohne mich mit Willensfreiheit auseinanderzusetzen)"_

Das Thema ist für mich begraben. Schade denen, die sich nicht erfreuen dürfen an Mass Effects Ende.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Text.


 

Gott im Himmel, ich sitz hier gerade auf Kohlen. Bist ganz schön anmaßend, um freundlich zu bleiben

1. Mass Effect 3 Paragon Ending (HD) - YouTube Das ist das mit der minderen Explosion. Stell dir vor, bei mir ist es tatsächlich "explodiert" Und nenn mich noch einmal kindisch. Junger Mann echt.

2. Die gesamte Mass Effect Reihe basiert auf der Entscheidungsgewalt, die man während der Story hat und die gravierenden Einfluss auf die jeweiligen Enden hat. Erzähl mir da ja nichts anderes. (BTW wurde auch VERSPROCHEN, dass es zig Enden gäbe. Sprich ich wurde in eine Erwartungshaltung gedrängt, die nicht erfüllt wurde. Das ist alles was ich an dem (!) Ende bemängele. Abgesehen von den zig Logiklöchern, die mir bis jetzt auch kein Befürworter in irgendeiner Weise erklären konnte, mal abgesehen von irgendeiner Indokrinationsverschwörungstheorie.  Um es einfacher zu machen und mir (und auch dir) die Wall of Text zu ersparen hier mal eine Zusammenfassung der Hauptgründe: 10 Reasons We Hate Mass Effect 3's Ending - YouTube

3. Kein Kommentar mehr dazu, auf das Niveau geh ich jetzt nicht mehr ein. Netter Versuch übrigens mir mit den Sachen am Ende den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Blöd biste nicht. Wirkt dennoch nicht. Das Spiel basiert mitnichten auf Freiem Willen, sondern allein auf Entscheidungen, die Konsequenzen haben. So unrecht haste also nicht, das das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat. Und wie ich an anderer Stelle schonmal sagte: In ein derartiges Action Adventure soviel philosophisches einzubauen, hätte nur ein Berechtigung, wenn diese Saga von Anfang an diesen Anspruch gehabt hätte. Für mich als Fan der ersten Stunde ist es aber nunmal ein SciFi Märchen wie Star Wars gewesen, sprich ICH bin von dem Ende enttäuscht, basta. Das Spiel selber hat für mich alles richtig gemacht, bis eben auf das Ende. Achja im Prinzip ist das schon ein großer Einfluß am Ende: DU spielst Gott. Genozid, Machtkontrolle, Verschmelzung? 


Du willst Alternativen? Bitte: Shepard bekommt die Möglichkeit dem KI Kind "Fuck off" zu sagen und die gesammelte Streitmacht geht lkämpfend unter. 

Shepard hat soviel Flotten gesammelt, dass er es schafft den Reapern eine empfindliche Niederlage auf der Erde zuzufügen UND dabei entweder überlebt oder draufgeht. (Je nach Entscheidungen die man getroffen hat.[ach siehste da isses wieder]/ Quests/ EMS) 

Der Tiegel stellt sich tatsächlich als das herraus was er gedacht ist: Eine Waffe gegen die Reaper. Die müssen sich vorerst aus der Galaxie zurückziehen, um ihre Wunden zu lecken (DLC Ende)

Die Reaper gewinnen, weil man sich eben nicht um die Galaxie geschert hat und durch die Mainstory gerannt ist.

Für mich persönlich  : Shepard tritt den Reapern in den Allerwertestens und "HOLT SICH DIE VERDAMMTE ERDE ZURÜCK" und lebt mit seiner Romanze noch ein halbwegs nettes Leben. Er muss ja nicht gleich die Galaxie retten.

und zu guter letzt: Das jetzige Ende, wenn man den quasi einen göttlichen/"religiösen" Weg gehen will..

PS: Warum du Kritiker in Anführungszeichen schreibst, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

PPS: Wobei mir gerade noch so einfällt: "Für den Begriff *freier Wille* oder _Willensfreiheit_ gibt es keine allgemein anerkannte Definition" - Quelle: Freier Wille – Wikipedia
Allein der Satz sollte dir auch zu denken geben. Und das ist schon der erste Satz


----------



## Cicero (20. März 2012)

^^/sign

Danke auch für das Youtube-Video "10 Reasons". Dies trifft es eigentlich ziemlich genau und vor allem meinen Punkt: Das Einführen eines komplett neuen Charakters kurz vor Ende des Spiels. MMn dient er einzig und alleine dazu, in irgendeiner Art und Weise irgendwelche Handlungsfäden zusammenlaufen zu lassen. Meistens geht´s (wie hier) auch grandios daneben.


----------



## LostHero (20. März 2012)

Falls ihr es noch nicht kennt:
Mass Effect 3 Ending and Why We Hate It! - YouTube

Die anderen Videos von dem Typ kann ich btw auch sehr empfehlen auch wenn die nix mit Mass Effect zu tun haben. Sehr sehr lustiger Zeitgenosse .


----------



## Morathi (20. März 2012)

Habs noch nicht gespiel (und werde es aufgrund von Origin wohl auch nichtmehr spielen -.-). Aber prinzipiell finde ich ein Ede im Sinne von "man kann nur verlieren", wie der Text es ankündigt eigentlich sehr passend. Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Logiklücken etc., aber prinzipiell am Ende den Kampf gegen die Reaper zu verlieren finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz passend .


----------



## robotbug (20. März 2012)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin dachte ich mit den war assets hätte ich eine taktische Möglichkeit in ME bekommen. So eine Art "Total War Mass Effect": z. B. dass ich auf der Galaxiekarte die Flotten herumschieben kann um die Reaper zu verlangsamen, oder wichtige Punkte zu verteidigen... 
Ich meine, wenn ich in den sogenannten "besetzten" Systemen anfange zu scannen tauschen ja nach einiger Zeit Reaper Schiffe auf, vor denen ich ja dann fliehen muss. Das habe ich mir nicht erklären können. Sind das Schiffe, die gerade Planeten angreifen? Oder schwirren die einfach im System rum??? Warum greifen die nicht gleich die Quarianer oder Geth oder die anderen Völker, die ja auch unterwegs zu der Erde sind an?? Ich meine, wenn mein Schiff entdeckt wird, dann muss ja so ne Flotte doch ZIEMLICH auffällig sein, oder? 
Und was anderes: WO BITTE WIRD DER TIEGEL,diese ultimative Waffe, denn GEBAUT??? Wieso wurden die nicht von den Reapern angegriffen??? Wieso hat CERBERUS nicht den Standort gekannt und versucht die Anlage zu sabotieren oder zu zerstören? 
Eine mögliche Antwort für mich: eine Menge Szenarien kommen noch in DLCs vor.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. März 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Habs noch nicht gespiel (und werde es aufgrund von Origin wohl auch nichtmehr spielen -.-). Aber prinzipiell finde ich ein Ede im Sinne von "man kann nur verlieren", wie der Text es ankündigt eigentlich sehr passend. Ich kenne natürlich nicht die Logiklücken etc., aber prinzipiell am Ende den Kampf gegen die Reaper zu verlieren finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz passend .


 

Eben nicht. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Das wäre für mich nur EINES der möglichen Enden, wenn man es eben versaut hat. Mal abgesehen davon verliert man nur persönlich. Nicht die Galaxie. Das Ende widerspricht der ganzen Art der Mass Effect Spiele.


----------



## Mesta (20. März 2012)

Was wäre denn so schwer daran die Entscheidungen in das Ende einzubinden? 

Ich ziehe jetzt einfach mal Enden an den Haaren herbei:

EDI wurde vom menschlichen Denken überzeugt/ ihr wurde im Spiel vermittelt, was Menschlichkeit ist: Man nutzt das, um ein Signal über die Citadel an die Reaper zu senden, um den Reapern den "Gedanken" zu vermitteln. Die Reaper ziehen ab/werden dadurch gespalten und bekämpfen sich...

Man hat die Geth und die Quarianer geeint, gleiches Spiel wie bei 1, nur Tali entwickelt aus den mit Reaper Tech verbesserten Geth ein Computervirus, welcher die Reaper stoppt oder ihnen "Leben" gibt. 

Es gibt eine Information vom Shadow Broker, die Sheppard erreicht, während er in der Citadel steht und sich entscheiden muss. 
Irgendein Agent hat ein Artefakt entdeckt, was Informationen erhält und die Infos dazu kamen erst während der Schlacht weil noch sonstwo war. 

Das geht jeweils nur, wenn man eben Voraussetzungen erfüllt hat.

Klar kann man hier nicht 100 Enden schreiben, aber zumindest 10-15 hätte ich persönlich nach den Ankündigungen erwartet. 

Dazu hätten sich die Enden auch von Sheppards Gesinnung mehr abhängen können. Ein böser Sheppard kann dann z.B. nicht das symbiotische Ende wählen, weil er in dem Fall nicht geeignet ist. Ebenso könnte man bei Übernahme der Kontrolle zwischen gutem und bösem Charakter unterscheiden.
Ein böser Sheppard, der die Galaxie mit Hilfe der Reaper zu seinen Sklaven macht ergibt ggf. auch eine neue Geschichte, der Held wird zum bösen Herrscher kennt man ja irgendwo her. 

Mich hat das Ende an sich jetzt nich komplett enttäuscht, aber es ist leider wirklich nicht passend für die Art, wie das Spiel über 3 Teile vorangetrieben wurde.

Dazu fehlt mir eben auch noch die Erzählung, wie es sich dann alles entwickelt, das will ich im Spiel und nicht den elendigen Hinweis: Kauft die DLCs. 
Wäre das Ende so richtig gut gewesen hätte es mir der Hinweis glaube ich auch alleine noch mal vermiest.


----------



## CyrionXS (20. März 2012)

@Mesta 
Wie alt/fortgeschritten sind die Reaper? Wie sollte Edi diese  umprogrammieren könne. Du denkst ja gestimmt nicht an eine Love-Cannon.
Wie die Crucible. Die dazu genutzt werden kann den Reapern Leben einzuhau... ach mist, Meintest du das?
Aber das gibts doch schon...

*@RoTTeN1234* 




> 1. Mass Effect 3 Paragon Ending (HD) - YouTube  Das ist das mit der minderen Explosion. Stell dir vor, bei mir ist es  tatsächlich "explodiert" Und nenn mich noch einmal kindisch. Junger Mann  echt.


 Kindisches Verhalten bezieht sich nicht auf das tatsächliche Alter. Wie alt ich bin scheinst du mit " junger Mann" aber auf einmal zu wissen.
Hast du das "rote" video überhaupt mit deinem verglichen?
Bisher habe ich noch kein blaues Ende gesehen, in dem die Explosion wie im roten tatsächlich gezeigt wurde. 
Übrigens besitzt du besitzt keineswegs diplomatische Immunität oder dergleichen, so dass man dir nichts vorwerfen könnte.
Niemand besitzt soetwas.



> Das Spiel basiert mitnichten auf Freiem Willen, sondern allein auf Entscheidungen, die Konsequenzen haben.


Entscheidungen und freier Wille sind nicht trennbar. Wodurch entstehen Entscheidungen denn? Kann man mit unfreiem Willen /Affektiertheit, alle Entscheidungen treffen?
Bezogen auf dein Ziel, entscheided sich Shepard dementsprechend. Was schätzt du wieviele als Paragon spielen, und nicht als Renegade. Oder gerade Renegade.
Dein Wille bewirkt wie Shepard sich entscheided.
Denke doch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus. Bioware beeinflusst dich als Person, was du entscheidest. Kein Paragon der z.B. Tali gern hatte, würde sie freiwillig in den Tod schicken. Bioware bindet dich an sie.
 Hast du sie in den Tod geschickt? und warum nicht?

=>Das erinnert mich an Bioshock : " would you kindly..." Man glaubt man handelt selber, das ganze Spiel hindurch, bis die Entscheidungsfreiheit des Spielers in Frage gestellt wird.
Das gab es also schonmal, insofern ist es auch nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen.



> In ein derartiges Action Adventure soviel philosophisches einzubauen,  hätte nur ein Berechtigung, wenn diese Saga von Anfang an diesen  Anspruch gehabt hätte.


 Bitte! Lesen!
http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Legion


Spoiler



Legion can, *if asked,* give more insight into the geth, and often  expresses interest in philosophical questions. It also discusses the  geth-quarian war,  referring to them as "creators", which is also how it addresses Tali  and some quarians the squad encounter. Legion will, if prompted by  Shepard, play back an audio recording from the geth collective memory,  in which an early geth haltingly asks its quarian master whether or not  it has a soul, an event mentioned* by Tali in the original Mass Effect. *Legion clarifies that this wasn't the first time a geth had asked the  question, but it was the first time it frightened the quarians.



(und zusätzlich diesmal noch : 



Spoiler



If Shepard decides to let the Geth be wiped out during the campaign for  Rannoch, EDI will become disquieted and pensive about Shepard's  decision. During a subsequent conversation, she questions Shepard about  the meaning of synthetic life, and states her belief that Shepard would  unhesitatingly sacrifice her instead of Joker if such a dilemma arose.  She does not blame either Joker or Shepard for their feelings, but  merely states that they choose that which they find familiar; she then  comments that they are not alone in that mindset, possibly alluding to  the Geth and their decision to serve the Reapers.


Wenn du es davor übersehen hast, ok. macht nichts. Wenn du es willentlich ignorierst und einfach wieder auf die "nicht ausgelegt" Theorie zurückspringst, weiss ich woran ich bin.




> Du willst Alternativen? Bitte: Shepard bekommt die Möglichkeit dem KI  Kind "Fuck off" zu sagen und die gesammelte Streitmacht geht kämpfend  unter.


Jemand der bis zum Ende kämpft sagt schlussletzlich einfach :"Ach kein bock mehr, sollen die halt sterben  =>?!"
Er hat die Möglichkeit die Erde zu retten. Wieso dann für " Lass sie sterben " entscheiden? Das ist nicht Shepard. Sonst könnte er auch Suizid begehen. Aus Angst. Auch ein tolles Ende.


> Shepard hat soviel Flotten gesammelt, dass er es schafft den Reapern  eine empfindliche Niederlage auf der Erde zuzufügen UND dabei entweder  überlebt oder draufgeht.


Hat er nicht. Kann er nicht. EMS ist auf 50/50, gegen die Reaper nur auf der *ERDE*! (Multiplayer nicht einbegriffen)
Da fliegt noch mehr an Reaperzeug herum!. 
Er ist übrigens auch nicht Hauptgeneral aller Flotten. 
Er kann auch nicht befehlen : "kämpft bis zum letzten Mann. Ich bin auch gleich tot."
Wenn ich sehen will, wie nichts am Ende überlebt und alles den Bach runter geht,weil Shepard "kein bock" mehr hat, warum dann spielen.


> PS: Warum du Kritiker in Anführungszeichen schreibst, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.


Einige nennen ihr tun kritisieren, zuoft stellt es sich als Polemik oder gar Eristik heraus. Eine ernsthafte Kritik sehe ich in solch einem Diskussionsverhalten nicht. Hast du so Verhalten denn noch nie selbst miterleben dürfen? Ich hoffe es inständig.

Freut mich übrigens dass du dir zu freiem Willen Gedanken gemacht hast. Das fehlen einer allg. Definition ist hier aber ohne Belang, sofern wir dasselbe unter freiem Willen verstehen. z.B.
"Im weitesten Sinne meint Willensfreiheit die unterstellte menschliche  Fähigkeit, sich unter gegebenen Bedingungen so oder anders zu  entscheiden."
Sofern du ein fundamental anderes Verständnis darüber hast, ist die Diskussion über freien Willen und Entscheidungsfreiheit natürlich hinfällig (ein unfreier Wille beschränkt die Entscheidungsfreiheit, um hier mal eine Verknüpfung aufzubauen.).

Und wieder muss ich mit dem Gedanken kämpfen, dass du an dem Punkt, an dem sich ein Argument kondensiert, du dieses ungeprüft reinsetzt und zufrieden weiterziehst. Das bezeichne ich als "Kritik"
Oder war dir nicht klar, dass wir mit "freiem Willen" doch dasselbe meinen? Wozu noch eine Definition?

Ach zum Ende: Ich kann dir keines vorschlagen mit dem Alle zufrieden wären. Aber ich behaupte, soetwas kann nur ein mittelmäßiges Ende sein.


----------



## CyrionXS (20. März 2012)

> Dazu hätten sich die Enden auch von Sheppards Gesinnung mehr abhängen  können. Ein böser Sheppard kann dann z.B. nicht das symbiotische Ende  wählen, weil er in dem Fall nicht geeignet ist. Ebenso könnte man bei  Übernahme der Kontrolle zwischen gutem und bösem Charakter  unterscheiden.
> Ein böser Sheppard, der die Galaxie mit Hilfe der Reaper zu seinen  Sklaven macht ergibt ggf. auch eine neue Geschichte, der Held wird zum  bösen Herrscher kennt man ja irgendwo her.



Das ist auch schon das Problem.
Es gibt keinen "Bösen" Shepard.
Renegade bezeichnen nur einen abtrünnigen, einen Rebellen.
Hier, die Methoden wie er die Reaper besiegen will.
Ein Böser Shepard hätte sich auf einer Strandwelt abgesetzt.

Was soll ich noch sagen ausser : Nicht alle verstehens...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Text


 

Also bevor wir uns jetzt weiter offensichtlich missverstehen (willentlich oder nicht) etwas: du beziehst hier ständig philosophische Theorien, die wir auf uns anwenden auf ein SPIEL. Es ist und bleibt nunmal ein Spiel, dessen Konzept darauf ausgelegt war, dass Entscheidungen, die man trifft schwerwiegende Konsequenzen haben, auch für das Ende. Ja wir verstehen das Selbe unter freiem Willen. Diese ganzen philosophischen Aspekte machen das Ende aber nicht besser. Es ist schlecht geschrieben und noch schlechter umgesetzt. Zuviele Lücken etc pp hab ich alles bereits erwähnt und bin es müde das immer wieder zu tun. Hilf mir mal eben, ich finde den Thread nicht mehr, aber bist nich auch du der Kollege, der mit philosophischen Begriffen keulenmäßig um sich geschlagen hat? Ohne dabei auf die Bedeutung dieser und vorallem den Zusammenhang mit dem Ende einzugehen? Nur weil du etwas verstehst, heißt das nicht, dass andere das auch tun. Wenn du Erklärungen dazu schuldig bleibst und dir dann Wind entgegenschlägt musst du dich nicht wundern. Deiner Art zu argumentieren, lässt mich glauben, dass du was mit Philosophie zu tun hast oder dich das sehr interessiert. Ich hab in Diskussionen mit Philosophen leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (eine davon steht etwas weiter vorne), deswegen sollten wir uns einfach wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren.

Ich habe alle 3 Enden bei mir ausprobiert. Selbst bei dem grünen sehe ich eine Explosion, die darauf schließen lässt, dass die Massenportale unbrauchbar sind. Beim blauen Ende weist das KI-Gör sogar explizit darauf hin, dass die Massenportale unbrauchbar werden. (Gerade eben zur Sicherheit nochmal gespielt) Also folglich strandet eine massive Flotte von unterschiedlichen Spezies im Orbit der Erde. Es würde also nicht lange dauern, bis die sich an die Gurgel gehen. Und nochmal: WARUM FLIEHT JOKER? So wie ich Joker über den Verlauf der Spiele kennengelernt habe, würde der immernoch versuchen was zu reißen. Diese ganze urplötzliche Abkehr von dem, was ich bisher erlebt habe, stößt mir einfach sauer auf. 

So für dich auch nochmal obwohl zigmal verlinkt: Mass Effect 3 - Ending Movie Comparison - All the Colors - YouTube

Und ja bei meinem roten Ende ist das Ding mit Glanz und Gloria in die Luft geflogen. Selbst wenn nicht finde ich die Entscheidung dazu unglaublich bescheuert. Und du verstehst mich mal wieder falsch: Ich will nicht, dass Shepard sagt, er hat kein Bock mehr. Ich will, dass er sagt: "Wir gehen lieber kämpfend unter, als uns den erzwungenen Entscheidungen einer KI unterzuordnen, die mit einer unglaublcih fraglichen Argumentation ihr handeln rechtfertigt." Übrigens auch noch so ein Ding: Warum wird 10 Minuten vor Ende eine neue Fraktion eingeführt? Für mich ist und bleibt das Ende unausgegoren, mit zu vielen Lücken, mit zu wenig Unterschieden (was die Reihe ausmacht) und mit einer Frechheit am Ende der Credits, die jenseits von gut und böse ist. 


Zu dem "jungen Mann": Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Menschen die mit dem Begriff "kindisch" um sich werfen, meist jünger sind als ich. Alle anderen lassen so gut es geht persönliche Sachen außen vor. Und ja es kommt persönlich rüber, falls du dich das fragst.

Bevor ich es vergesse: Ich habe das mit Legion durchaus mitbekommen. Für mich war das ein Zeichen, dass er ein eigenes Gewissen entwickelt und somit "lebt". Ich habe es geschafft Geth und Quarianer zu vereinen. Warum erzählt mir die KI am Ende, dass das immer schief gehen muss, wenn ich den Konflikt ein paar Stunden vorher beendet habe? 

Was die Sache mit den EMS angeht, verstehst du mich schon wieder offenbar nicht: Ich will nicht, dass er damit die Galaxie rettet (ich schrieb EXPLIZIT auf der Erde), sondern so wie angekündigt die Erde zurückholt. Wer sagt denn, dass mit dem Ende von Mass Effect 3 gleich die ganze Geschichte der Galaxie geändert werden muss. Ja auch die Möglichkeit wäre besser machbar gewesen. Du schreibst ja selber "gabs schon".


Edit: Zu deinem Post danach: Also meine Shepard war nicht nur abtrünnig, rebellisch. Sie war ziemlich bösartig und nur auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht.


----------



## CyrionXS (21. März 2012)

> Ja wir verstehen das Selbe unter freiem Willen. Diese ganzen philosophischen Aspekte machen das Ende aber nicht besser.


doch tun sie. Sie geben eine Aussage ab. Etwas ohne dass jeder Film zu Popcorn Kino degradiert wird.
Ziemlich alles in Biowares werk hat einen Hintergrund, eine Aussage.
Noch ein Beispiel, wenn auch ein kleines.:
Legion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legion_%28demon%29
Ein von Dämonen Besessener Mensch, 
_""My name is Legion: for we are many."
_Nach der Vertreibung der Dämonen durch Jesus wurde aus "wir => ich"
In Mass Effect Sprach Legion nach dem Data Upload anstatt von "We" auch von "I"

Bioware hat überall Botschaften reingeschoben. 
I.  Ob Synthetisches Leben lebenswert ist (Unterschied Blau/rot)
II. Ob man einen zugunsten vielen Opfern darf (Gespräche mit Garrus und Victus)
III.Ob die Evolution entscheidet, wer über die Galaxie regiert => Reaper (synth) oder Organics. ,weiter die Gespräche mit dem Protheaner als damalig imperialistische Herrscherspezies, erreicht durch Auslöschung aller schwächeren Spezies oder deren Unterwerfung. 
Alles hat einen Ursprung und eine Denkstruktur. Ich bin nicht alleine mit der selben Sichtweise. Aber die wenigsten wollen die Zusammenhänge erkennen. Vielleicht ist deine Blockade deine Allergie zu philosophischen Gedanken.



> Ich habe alle 3 Enden bei mir ausprobiert. Selbst bei dem grünen sehe ich eine Explosion, die darauf schließen lässt, dass die Massenportale unbrauchbar sind.


in deinem eigenen Video-link wird die fehlende blaue Explosion (nicht) gezeigt => 1:30
Hier in Groß:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZTY0bkI778       2:50 Citadel wird zerstört ---- 3:09 Große Explosion des Relays
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H24tfiMNtc       Citadel wird nicht zerstört ----3:22 keine große Explosion des Relays
Citadel existiert noch, mitsamt Reapern. Denke nicht, dass Bioware die blaue Explosion einfach vergessen hat.



> Deiner Art zu argumentieren, lässt mich glauben, dass du was mit Philosophie zu tun hast oder dich das sehr interessiert. Ich hab in Diskussionen mit Philosophen leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (eine davon steht etwas weiter vorne), deswegen sollten wir uns einfach wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren.


Ich weiß nicht mit was für Leuten du diskutiert hast. Lass dir gesagt sein, dass sich viele mit so einem Titel schmücken, ich also ebenfalls mit pseudo-intellektuellen diskutieren durfte. Vergammelte und bunt angemalte Eier. Aber wenn dein Erzfeind ein Chemiker ist, verteufelst du dann die Chemie?

Was Logik, damit die Argumentation und den Zusammenhang zur Philosophie angeht: (Das ist keine Rechtfertigung meiner Logik!)
Ich hoffe es erschüttert dich nicht allzu sehr, wenn ich dir sage dass der Begriff der Logik selbst der Philosophie entspringt.


Spoiler



Der Ausdruck „Logik“, im Griechischen _logiké technē_, steht sowohl in der älteren Stoa wie im älteren Peripatos für eine Lehre vom Argumentieren bzw. Schließen, ist in dieser Bedeutung jedoch nicht vor dem 1. Jh. v. Chr. belegt.[1] Der Begriff wurde bereits von dem antiken Stoiker Zenon von Kition geprägt.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logik  => Weitere Figuren sind Kant, Hegel, Aristoteles.
Wo Logik zu finden ist, wurde Philosophie schon angetroffen.
Man sollte sich also klarmachen, was man da eigentlich verurteilt

Du bist sicher in der Lage den Schatten deiner Erfahrungen zu überspringen und der Sache selber etwas abzugewinnen. 
Hier einer Argumentation jegliche Gültigkeit abzusprechen nur weil sie etwas mit Philosophie zu tun hat, dessen Allergie schon vorher in dir ersichtlich war, ist deiner nicht würdig.

Zu Joker: 
Stimmt, da ist eine Lücke. Umso mehr glaube ich, dass Bioware sich darauf im DLC beziehen wird.
Nicht wie die Crew an Board kommt ( Wer weiß wie lange Shepard bewusstlos und totgeglaubt in der Citadel rumlag)
Sondern warum er flieht. Warum soll man sich sonst die Mühe machen, Cinematics zu erstellen, die absolut keinen Zusammenhang haben?



> Und ja es kommt persönlich rüber, falls du dich das fragst.


Ich bezog mich voll und ganz und nicht mehr als das auf einen Teil des Diskussionsverhaltens. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nichts persönliches. Man kann sich schliesslich auch als Greis kindisch verhalten, ohne eine kindliche Persönlichkeit zu besitzen.

Das man frühere Erfahrungen auf andere Texte/Autoren überträgt ist allerdings verständlich. Das habe ich schlichtweg im Schreibfluss übersehen. Mache ich es ja auch selber.


> Ich habe es geschafft Geth und Quarianer zu vereinen. Warum erzählt mir die KI am Ende, dass das immer schief gehen muss, wenn ich den Konflikt ein paar Stunden vorher beendet habe?


So lief es bisher, das ist die Erfahrung des Catalysts. Im Dialog mit der protheanischen VI wird auch gezeigt, dass das selbe Muster immer und immer wieder auftritt.
Der Catalyst folgt seiner Empirie, er ist schliesslich aber auch fehlbar.
=>Ja, er gibt es ja zu! Man hat mit Shepard den Zyklus und damit die Lösung gebrochen. Die Alte Lösung mitsamt Reapern ist obsolet. Die Organics konnten sich behaupten. "eine neue Lösung muss her".
Die Schlussfolgerung sind die möglichen Entscheidungen aus denen Shepard wählen darf.
Sicherung des Friedens durch und mitsamt allen Reapern.
Zerstörung der Reaper und Synths.
Synthese, also der Physische Part der Evolution. Der Psychische/Kulturelle Part wurde mit der Vereinigung der Galaxis ja bereits vollzogen. 
Die Requirements wurden erfüllt, die "Belohnung" folgt.



> Was die Sache mit den EMS angeht, verstehst du mich schon wieder offenbar nicht: Ich will nicht, dass er damit die Galaxie rettet (ich schrieb EXPLIZIT auf der Erde), sondern so wie angekündigt die Erde zurückholt.


Du verstandst eher mich nicht.
Die Erde Wird gerettet. In fast jedem der Enden. (es leben noch Milliarden von Menschen darauf)
Und selbst wenn, wie von dir gefordert, nur die Reaper auf der Erde zerstört, Es gibt noch genug da draußen.
Der Alleinige Sieg auf der Erde ist deshalb ohne Bedeutung.

PS Egal wie "böse" du spielst, Shepard versucht die Galaxis zu retten. 
das eben ist Renegade.
Hier zählt Biowares Sicht der Entscheidungen. Und deren Sicht ist eben Renegade, und nicht "böse".
Amoralisches Verhalten ist auch nicht böses verhalten, es folgt nur der optimalen Konsequenz.
Trenne Böse/gut von Philosophie, und du trennst Wasser von Dampf und Eis.

*Und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht, ich versuche dir keine Antworten samt Argumente und Beispielen auf deine Fragen zu geben!*


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2012)

Doch diesmal gibst du Antworten. Auch welche die mir verständlich sind. Du brauchst mir Logik aber nicht erklären. Ich habe in der Schule die Philosophie AG belegt und zudem 4 Semester Altgriechisch gehabt, aber danke dafür 


Um jetzt aber die Diskussion einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Nur weil da was philosophisches (und dazu muss ich lobend erwähnen, dass du diesmal auch gute Beispiele heranziehst) dabei ist, macht es das Ende nicht besser. Weil etwas philosophisch ist, heißt es nicht, dass es zufriedenstellend ist. Und daran kannst du jetzt schwerlich zweifeln? Ich habe auch nie verstanden, wie jemand (und ich danke hier einem Kollegen, der mich auch wieder auf die Idee gebracht hat) einem anderen vorwerfen kann, er habe den Film/Buch/anderes Medium nicht verstanden, weil er das Ende schlecht fand. Ich finde das Ende schlecht (was den Anspruch an die Serie angeht) und ob du es glaubst oder nicht mir sind die Anspielungen auch aufgefallen. Nur sie waren subtiler als dieser Hammer am Ende. Das ist etwas was ich nicht erwartet hätte und was meiner Ansicht nach auch der Serie einfach nicht gerecht wird. Nachdem ich nunmal 90 Stunden in drei Spiele investiert habe, moralische Entscheidungen getroffen habe etc pp hatten wir ja alles schon, möchte ich am Ende auch eine Entscheidung treffen können, hinter der ICH stehen kann. Das gibt es hier nicht, deswegen auch der "Fuck off, KI" Vorschlag.

Edit: Bevor ichs vergesse: Zu meinem Vorschlag für nur Sieg auf der Erde. Ja ich weiß, dass da noch mehr sind, aber es hätte diese Serie zu einem Abschluss gebracht. Gesetz dem Fall, sie hätten sich hingesetzt und einen vernünftigen Epilog geschrieben. 


So und zum blauen Ende nochmal: Wie ich im Vorpost schon sagte, das Kind erwähnt explizit, dass die Massenportale nutzlos werden (Explosion hin oder her, wie gesagt, bei mir sah es nach einer aus), was auch wieder Plotlücken offen lässt. Wenn man hier auf ein kommendes MMO in der Galaxie hinarbeitet, hätte man die Saga auch anders abschließen können. Das Ende hier erinnert mich an ein Buch, das ich vor einiger Zeit gelesen habe. Leider ist mir der Titel entfallen, ich weiß nur noch, dass der Autor ein Rollenspieler ist und ich mir aufgrund dessen etwas erhofft hatte. Die Erwartung hat er im Großen auch erfüllt. Die Tiefe der Charaktere war gut, die Story hatte was für sich und war spannend erzählt nur um am Ende in einem fulminanten, und entschuldige den Ausdruck, Bullshit zu enden. Charaktere, die man Kapitel lang aufgebaut hattte, wurden einfach sang und klanglos getötet, das Ende war mehr als verwirrend und hatte nicht mehr wirklich viel mit der Story zu tun und der Epilog war mehr als dürftig. Kommt dir bekannt vor? Sieh mal ich sehe ein, dass dir das Ende offenbar zusagt, aber nur weil eben um der Philosophie und der Interpretation willen sowas rauszuhauen, finde ich einfach nur traurig. Dank dir bleibe ich wenigstens in einem Stadium der Trauer um das Ende der Serie hängen (Stadium 2 wenn ich mich richtig entsinne) und dafür bin ich wirklich dankbar. Ich mache mir wirklich meine Gedanken darüber und ich will dem was abgewinnen, aber trotz aller Logik, geht es nicht. 

An sich hab ich auch nichts gegen Philosophie, zur Hölle ich bin Ägyptologe, was denkst du womit ich mich rumschlagen muss  Der Kollege, der mich auf die Idee mit den Filmen gebracht hat, ist Philosophie Student. Dennoch will und kann ich nicht in jedem Versuch Philosophie unterzubringen etwas Gutes oder in dem Fall gut geschriebenes Ende sehen. Auch schon gar nicht, wenn es so frech kopiert ist. 

Kurz noch zur Sache mit Shepard: Wenn er da solange gelegen hätte, meinst du nicht die Hauptschlacht, die man nacher aus der Citadel raus beobachten kann, hätte schon längst ein Ende gefunden, bzw die anderen Schiffe wären auch schnellstmöglich verschwunden? Sollte sich tatsächlich bewahrheiten, was du auch schon hier andeutest und es gibt einen DLC und bei dem stellt sich in irgendeiner Weise herraus, dass es schon ursprünglich so geplant war, dann naja... ich befürchte ich kleiner Fanboy werde ihn mir zulegen, aber das wird vermutlich das letzte Geld gewesen sein, das in Richtung EA für Bioware Produkte geht. Ich weiß, dass das nichts ausmacht, aber das ist meine Entscheidung (oh mann hier musste ich gerade unwillkürlich Grinsen)

Noch ein paar abschließende Worte: Ich finde es toll was du da alles reininterpretierst, aber ich für mich will nicht in jedes Stück Medium etwas hineininterpretieren, wie gesagt, hätte ich das Gefühl gehabt, das wäre die ganze Serie über so gewesen, vllt. Wahrscheinlicher wäre es, dass ich es nicht über den 1ten Teil hinausgeschafft hätte. Und hätte Bioware es mir so anschaulich erklärt, dass ich es verstanden hätte, ohne das philosophische Hintergrundwissen, ja dann auch vllt. Eher nicht, die A B C Möglichkeit kotzt mich aufgrund der vorher abgegebenen Versprechen trotzdem an. Und zu guter Letzt: Ich finde das Spiel nicht schlecht, sonder überaus gut. Aber das Ende hinterlässt einen fauligen, hingerotzten Geschmack, Ich würde es gerne nochmal durchspielen, aber so? Keine Chance. Meine Renegade Shepard bleibt wohl im Huerta Krankenhaus bei Ashley, weiter konnte ich mich nicht mehr zwingen. 

PS: Den Protheaner DLC hab ich nicht. Day 1 DLC ist unverzeihlich


----------



## ganderc (21. März 2012)

Sie konnten immerhin über drei Spiele hinweg verhindern, dass die Spieler merken was für eine Käse ihre Story ist. Oder es gibt bald ein DLC mit besseren Enden um den Spielern mehr Inhalt bieten zu können  / Umsatz zu steigern.


----------



## robotbug (21. März 2012)

@CyrionXS und @RoTTeN1234: 
Schön, dass sich gebildete Menschen so sehr mit einem Medium beschäftigen. Aber meint ihr nicht, dass ihr ZU VIEL hineininterpretiert?! Mit gutem Willen-und den hat hier besonders CyrionXS-kann man leider IN ALLEM so viel hineininterpretieren, wie es die eigene Fantasie zulässt. Das ist leider das alte Problem mit Philosophen (oder solchen, die sich dafür halten): sie interpretieren zu viel in einer Sache hinein. 
Ihr müsst mal ein paar grundlegende Punkte beachten:
1) das ist ein Spiel, mit einer sehr komplexen Geschichte, die es leider nicht ganz im Spiel selber geschafft hat (BW gibt selber zu, dass sie Abstriche an der story machen mussten, weil es unmöglich war alles hineinzupacken) 
2) BIOWARE hat nur Ansätze von komplexen Fragen ins Spiel gebracht (meine z.B. die Frage nach dem künstlichen Leben, wie ist Leben definiert ?...). Und ich bin mir sicher, dass BW es dabei belassen wollte. Sie wollten uns bestimmt nicht mit hochphilosophischen Fragen erschlagen, sonder einige spannende Elemente einbauen, um uns zu unterhalten.
3) über das Ende wurde genug debattiert. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es mies geschrieben-wenn es nicht so wäre, würden sich weit weniger fans beschweren.


----------



## CyrionXS (21. März 2012)

> Ich weiß, dass das nichts ausmacht, aber das ist meine Entscheidung


grinsen meinerseits

@*robotbug*
Oder du interpretierst zu wenig rein, die ewige Streitfrage 
Im Übrigen muss ich erstmal Material haben zum interpretieren, aber das liefert Mass Effect in reinform (Dialoge), und zwar reichlich.
Meist sind die Interpretationen sogar schon mitgeliefert (Links waren stets beigefügt, lass es nicht mir zu schulden kommen, wenn du sie nicht liest.
Es besteht also keine Notwendigkeit, für diese ominöse hohe Philosophie. 
Auch schön wie du selber die Fragen zum künstlichen Leben erwähnst. Die, aähh, natürlich über-hineininterpretiert ähhh sind, meine ich. (aähh..)

folgendes wäre für *RoTTeN* auch ganz interessant, es scheint nämlich du müsstest  ME3 nochmals mit dem DLC durchspielen um diesen Dialog zu sehen, da  diese je nach Fortschritt (?) zugänglich werden.

Ein Javik Dialog. (Da gibts auch keinen Interpretationsbedarf )
(Und mehr als das, das Javik sagt, habe ich ihm auch nicht in den Mund geschoben). Soviel zur Überinterpretation, robot.

Mass Effect 3 - Javik explains the Prothean "Cosmic Imparative" - YouTube
ab 2:15 
Jarvik/Shepard sprechen von galaktischem Imperialismus und Evolution, in seinen Worten der "Cosmic Imperative"
Was diese möchtegern Philosophen so alles anstellen z.B. ME3 Dialoge faken, um Interpretationen für mich herzuzaubern 
*
@RoTTeN:*
Mit dem Buch-Vergleich hast du Recht. (Vorwurf des nichtverstehens bei schlecht finden)
Die Möglichkeit besteht. Die andere kommt aber häufiger vor. Dass nicht verstanden wird und man es gerade drum besonders schlecht findet. Das ist einfach traurige Erfahrung. (Die Paranoia Frage ist übrigens die selbe. "Werde ich verfolgt, auch wenn ich paranoid bin?" Hat dich dein Kollege dadurch auf die Idee gebracht?  )
Für mich persönlich wird, auch dank meines kleinen "Hobbys", das 2 Dimensionale Ende aufgewertet. Ich ahne wohl, dass das mehr Geschmackssache ist, als ich dachte. Ausserdem hatte ich das Gefühl, die Entscheidungsfreiheit war nie als solche geplant gewesen. 
(Bioshock prägt! ) Die Entscheidungsfreiheit bewegte sich stets im Rahmen der Optionen, der äußeren Faktoren.
Denen, die Bioware mir bot. 
Warum konnte ich z.B. nicht die Rachni queen UND das Kroganer Squad retten? (Na, die Zeit halt)
Warum musste der Salarianer das Impfmittel in den Turm bringen. (na, er muss es halt tun)
Warum spielt es sich nicht wie Mass Effekt 1. Ich bin Rollenspieler!

Es sind die Regeln. Kein Spiel ohne solche.
Trotzdem gab es für mich aber auch keinen krassen "Deus ex machina" Auftritt, in dem aus dem Nichts eine Hilfe/Gefahr auftaucht die alles umkrempelt. Es schien für alles eine Herkunft zu existieren.
Ich habe das Gefühl, das der Catalyst und seine Lösung/Plan, schon von Anfang an bestanden und nicht nachträglich eingefügt wurden. Denn seine Lösung macht, aus Sicht emotionsloser Maschinen, zumindest für mich Sinn.

Mich haben ähnliche Cinematics mehr gestört (enttäuscht), als, dass ich aus (nur) 3 Enden entscheiden darf. Irgendwie trenne ich die Cinematics etc und den Inhalt der Enden aber voneinander. Die Bedeutung der Enden war mir wichtiger. 
Denn Jedes Ende hatte für mich vorangegangene Überlegungen/Ziele bereitgestellt. Ich musste nur noch wählen..

Tipp: Schau dir mal die Neon Genesis Evangelion Reihe an. Super Serie. Gefühlsbetont und Scifi massig Plot-twists. Eine radikale "Neuninterpretation" von Religion. Wenn du dessen Ende gesehen hast, wird Mass Effect die Utopie schlechthin darstellen.

@robotbug 
Es schmerzt etwas, dass du eine mögliche philosophische Sicht der Dinge nicht mal kosten willst.. Es würde zwar vieles anstrengender, aber dafür leichter verständlich machen. Es könnte dir helfen zu verstehen, wieso Interpretationen samt deren Beispielen, auch wenn sie nicht jeder nachvollziehen kann, trotzdem stimmen könnten. Und das hat nichts mit den geistigen Verfehlungen mancher Englischlehrer zu tun, dessen Lieblingsbuch man lesen musste. Nur mit praktischem Agnostizismus.

PS: Peace RoTTeN.
Die wenigsten sind bereit eine Diskussion bis zum Ende zu führen. Danke dafür


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Trotzdem gab es für mich aber auch keinen krassen "Deus ex machina" Auftritt, in dem aus dem Nichts eine Hilfe/Gefahr auftaucht die alles umkrempelt. Es schien für alles eine Herkunft zu existieren.


Wirklich? "Drücken sie jetzt Knopf A, B oder C für die galaxiesweite Apokalypse nach ihren Wünschen" - ohne leisteste Erklärung des warum oder wie - ist für mich eine der krassesten Fälle von Deus ex machina, die ich bisher in einem Spiel erlebt habe.


----------



## robotbug (21. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
Ich habe durchaus eine philosophische Sicht auf die meisten Dinge in meiner Umgebung. Ich habe Naturwissenschaften studiert, bin also zum großen Teil Realist, dennoch habe ich genug Vorstellungsgabe und vor allem Hingabe, um mich neuen Denkweisen/Ansichten zu öffnen und zu stllen. 

Zu der Sache mit den Interpretationen: natürlich könnten sie stimmen, das ist ja immer dann der Fall, wenn etwas zu abstrakt oder nur vage formuliert wurde. Zum Beispiel weiss bei einem Bild (meistens) nur der Künstler, was er damit ausdrücken will. Der Betrachter selber kann eben nur interpretieren. 

Aber mal eine Frage an Dich: glaubst Du nicht, dass Du ZU VIEL in diesem Spiel hineininterpretierst? Versuche doch mal mehr eine "einfachere" Sichweise auf die Dinge-schliesslich wurde der plot von ME zwar von einem begabten Autor geschrieben, doch-und da bin ich mir schon sichher-nicht mit der Intention so schwerwiegende Fragen wie über Gott und die Welt zu klären... Denk doch mal bitte darüber nach: wen soll das Spiel ansprechen? Welche Zielgruppe soll angelockt werden? (Meist Jugendliche, die auf sci-fi-rollenspiele stehen, oder?) Warum glaubst Du ist ME so erfolgreich? 

Zu den Dialogen: mal "nüchtern" betrachtet bieten sie meist nur folgende Wahl: (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) gehe ich den weg entlang oder nehme ich den anderen. Ich persönlich hätte in vielen Dialogen was komplett anderes den Charakteren geantwortet, oder hätte anders als Shepard gehandelt. Doch der Weg selber ist ja letztlich durch das Spiel selber gegeben-und wenn es mich ja schon an die Hand führt, dann möchte ich auch ein passendes Ende im Spiel haben.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> PS: Peace RoTTeN.
> Die wenigsten sind bereit eine Diskussion bis zum Ende zu führen. Danke dafür



Nein wie gesagt auch danke meinerseits. Du hältst mich immernoch in dieser zweiten Phase  

Ja es ist absolute Geschmackssache. Der Punkt ist, dass das Gros der Spieler hier mitnichten sich Gedanken über das Ende machen wollten, sondern den versprochenen (und das finde ich nun mitunter das Schlimmste daran) zu bekommen. Das Zitat, das jeder Shepard seinen persönlichen Abschluss bekommt, schwirrt mir da noch im Kopf rum. Ich weiß, dass das hehre Ziele sind, aber wenigstens etwas mehr Unterschiede hättens sein dürfen. Ja diese Sache mit dem Kroganer Squad ist mir auch aufgefallen. Es sind eben lauter so kleine Plotlöcher, die in der Summe einfach Schlamperei vermuten lassen. Hat hier nicht auch jemand erwähnt, dass Tali in der Liebesszene am Ende auftaucht, OBWOHL sie sich umgebracht hat? 

Dass du meistens das Gegenteil meiner Erfahrung mitbekommen hast, kann vielleicht auch daran liegen (das passiert mir häufig), dass du selber der Meinung bist, das Ende eines Mediums verstanden zu haben, aber wenn du es nüchtern betrachtest, ist es fast immer deine eigene Interpretation. In diesem speziellen Fall (ME3) habe ich die Andeutungen durchaus mitbekommen und auch verstanden, was sie sagen wollen, aaaaaber es ist einfach nicht zufriedenstellend. Ja ich weiß nicht jeder ist der Fan von markigen Sprüchen (deine Abneigung dafür hab ich in einer anderen News gelesen  ), aber was hätte ich Tränen gelacht, wenn Garrus und Shepard am Ende tatsächlich in einer Strandbar hocken und ein paar blöde Sprüche reißen. Oder wenn man nochmal der Gefallenen gedenkt oder irgend sowas. Eben der von vielen schmerzlich vermisste Epilog. Damit das was man gemacht hat, auch einen tieferen Sinn hatte, ohne dass man interpretieren muss. Ich finde die momentane Botschaft, die vielen, die eben sich, wie die meisten, nicht so tiefsinnige Gedanken machen, gegeben wird etwas schrecklich: "Egal was du machst, im Endeffekt macht es keinen Unterschied!" Nun weiß ich selber, dass es leider häufig so ist, aber wenn mir jemand sowas mit 16 erzählt hätte, wäre ich doch schon sehr deprimiert gewesen. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre es mir damals gar nicht aufgefallen, sondern ich hätte nur wegen dem Ende rumgenölt 

PS: Dass ich hier als gebildet bezenchnet werde, finde ich schmeichelhaft, aber nur weil ich etwas studiere, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass ich in irgendeiner Weise klüger bin. Auch ein Trugschluss vieler Studenten. Ich finde gut, dass die Diskussion zwischen CyrionXS und mir sich, nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten von beiden Seiten, doch auf einem sehr angenehemen Niveau eingependelt hat. Macht auch mal Spaß nicht ständig die aggressive Haltung vertreten zu müssen, damit das Gegenüber überhaupt zuhört.  

PPS: Achja Neon Genesis Evangelion habe ich gesehen, ist aber eine ganze Weile her. Sollte ich mir vllt mal wieder antun.


----------



## CyrionXS (21. März 2012)

> Wirklich? "Drücken sie jetzt Knopf A, B oder C für die galaxiesweite  Apokalypse nach ihren Wünschen" - ohne leisteste Erklärung des warum  oder wie - ist für mich eine der krassesten Fälle von Deus ex machina,  die ich bisher in einem Spiel erlebt habe.


Erklärungsansätze wurden dutzendfach geliefert. Ein schönes Beispiel der Verdrängung.  Schade irgendwie, dass verdrängende es des Teufelskreises wegen nicht erkennen...




> Zu der Sache mit den Interpretationen: natürlich könnten sie stimmen,  das ist ja immer dann der Fall, wenn etwas zu abstrakt oder nur vage  formuliert wurde.


Jede Interpretation wurde mit Zitaten oder einschlägigen Links versehen. Das bezeichne ich nicht als "vage"
Im Gegensatz zu den behaupteten Logiklücken. Die schlichtweg als "versteh ich nicht" angegangen wurden.



> Aber mal eine Frage an Dich: glaubst Du nicht, dass Du ZU VIEL in diesem Spiel hineininterpretierst?


Kommentare mir völlig unbekannter Personen, die soziemlich dasselbe denken, bestärken mich, das gebe ich mal offen zu.
Ach ja, ganz abseits, dass die Interpretationen nicht von mir sondern von den ME Charakteren selbst stammen (ich bin schon fast wütend, das schreibe ich immerhin zum 5ten mal. Ich werte dass als aktives desinteresse in meine Beispiele). Ich werde keine, und ich meine keine Links mehr dazu posten. Ich hab meine Schuld der Beweisführung abgelegt.



> Warum glaubst Du ist ME so erfolgreich?


Assassins creed ist auch erfolgreich(er) und hinterfragt den Ursprung der Menschen über die Existenz Gottes, Verschwörungsorganisationen, Edison, Tesla, Einstein, Hitler, Ford und viele andere mehr.

Du schliesst schlichtweg aus, dass Tiefgreifende Theorien massentauglich sein können. Das ist , wie am Beispiel AC gezeigt, falsch.
In diesem Fall, interessieren sich übrigens nicht mal alle für die Verschwörungstheorien, als viel mehr fürs gameplay. Und das scheint für Absätze zu reichen. (Damit du diesen Absatz siehst wie er gemeint ist: Es ist eine Antwort auf deine Frage!)


> Doch der Weg selber ist ja letztlich durch das Spiel selber gegeben-und  wenn es mich ja schon an die Hand führt, dann möchte ich auch ein  passendes Ende im Spiel haben.


So frech wie ich bin klaue ich jetzt einfach von Shehere.


Spoiler



Eine grosse Illusion der Spieler - und das sehe ich auch in Deinem Post -  besteht darin, zu denken das die Entscheidungen der Spieler bzw Shepard  Einfluss auf das Ganze hat. Aber das ist eine Illusion. Im Endeffekt  entscheidet der Spieler lediglich mit wem Shepard in im Bett landet  krass gesagt. Das hat auf den Gesamtzyklus garkeinen Einfluss.
Bereits in Teil 1 wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zyklus nicht geändert werden kann.
Wenn ich zum Winter hin keine Winterreifen auf mein Auto ziehe entscheide ich dann damit dass es keinen Winter gibt ?
Das man den Zyklus am Ende doch bricht fühl aber eigentlich nicht wirklich so an. 
Das das Ende so philosophisch dargestellt wird hat mich sogar noch etwas  psoitiv überrascht und hebt die Geschichte für mich an Klassiker wie  Kubrik's Odysee 2001 - in dem SciFi eben noch SciFi ist und nicht das  übliche Weltraumgeballer. Aber genau das überfordert ja wieder die  Leute. Sie wollen ja im Detail wissen wie es mit jedem ausgeht und wie  es nun weiter geht. 
Nein. Das ist einfach nicht mehr Bestandteil dieser Geschichte. Das kann man dem denkenden Menschen auch selber überlassen.
Aber das nur als Denkanstoss.

Und bin ich der Meinung dass ich ein Computerspiel welches ein solche  Geschichte erzaehlt sollte man sehr wohl mit einem Film oder einem Buch  gleichsetzen.
Den einzigen Leute denen ich das Recht zuschreibe das Ende so doof zu  finden dass man es ändern muss sind die Storyschreiber selber die sich  diese Geschichte ausgedacht haben.
Einem Buchauthor schreibe ich auch nicht vor wie seine Geschichte zu enden hat. 
Aber viele Kritiker sehen sich da wieder als "Kunden" und das Spiel als  "Produkt" was ihm ja gefallen muss und genau so enden muss wie er als  "König Kunde" es will.
Nein. Muss es nicht. Der Spieler erlebt eine Geschichte die von Bioware erzaehlt wird. Er kann zu dem nicken oder nicht. 
Die Geschichte oder Teile als schlecht oder gut empfinden. Alles ok.
Ich spreche dem Spieler aber das Recht ab sich hinzustellen und zu sagen  "Ich will eine anderes Ende! Das gelieferte gefällt mir nicht".


Nun verbinde das bitte mit 





> Doch der Weg selber ist ja letztlich durch das Spiel selber gegeben-und  wenn es mich ja schon an die Hand führt, dann möchte ich auch ein  passendes Ende im Spiel haben.


 und mit 





> dennoch habe ich genug Vorstellungsgabe und vor allem Hingabe, um mich neuen Denkweisen/Ansichten zu öffnen und zu stllen.


Vielleicht siehst du dann endlich. 
Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe 12 mal zu erklären warum was wie gesehen werden kann, warum die Beispiele valid sind, dass diese fast schon willentlich übersehen werden, oder weshalb man das Spiel nicht einfach in Bestandteile isolieren kann und dann meint: nene,,nenenne, philosophie? tiefe strukturen? nenennnee, wir mögen sowas nicht.

Eine Person konnte nachvollziehen was ich meinte. Er war in der Lage testweise einen anderen Standpunkt einzunehmen. Trotz aller selbstbeschreibung, du bist es offensichtlich nicht. I am sry , dont get mad. Aber das Thema hat endlich einen toten Punkt erreicht. Der nennt sich Ignoranz. Und wenn du ihn gehst, geh ich ihn auch


PS: Gelesen was Levine von Bioshock infinite dazu meinte? der Geschichtenschreiber hat das Hoheitsrecht. Es muss nicht jedem gefallen. 
Bye. (ich schliesse den Tab, gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich es lese, du liest mein Geschreibsel bewiesenermaßen ja auch nicht.)


----------



## robotbug (22. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
Du kannst auch tausendmal auf den selben "Beweis" pochen-das macht ihn trotzdem nicht gerade richtig. Du redest Dir ein, dasss Du Dich wohl für andere Sichtweisen öffnest-und diese wohl auch verstehst-doch Du bist genauso stur wie ich. Du scheinst mir ja auch nicht gründlich meine Beiträge durchgelesen zu haben-ich beziehe mich nämlich nicht in allen Punkten auf ME.

Mal ein Beispiel, warum ein "Philosoph", wie Du einer bist, und ein "Realist" wie ich uns nicht verstehen können: 
Du erhoffst Dir von ME wohl tiefgründige Antworten auf Fragen, auf die die Menscheit seit Jahrtausenden Antworten sucht (was ist Leben? wie wird es definiert? Definition des Sein...) und ich bin ein Mensch, der ein wunderbares Spiel genossen hat (ja, ich HABE die Intention vopn BIOWARE verstanden mit solchen Enzscheidungen, ob ich wenige Leben rette-und dafür tausende Leben riskiere), der aber vom Ende enttäuscht ist, weil es lückenhaft und dilettantisch produziert wurde. 

Und nur weil der Geschichtenschreiber das Hoheitsrecht hat, muss es lange nicht gut für das Publikum sein. Es würde Dir gut tun, Dich auch mal kritisch mit den Dingen auseinanderzusetzen.

Rede Dir nur ein, dass der Klügere"nachgibt"-Du verabschiedest Dich einfach aus der Debatte mit mir und hälst Dich für den Sieger...


----------



## Zerth (22. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> in dem SciFi eben noch SciFi ist und nicht das  übliche Weltraumgeballer. Aber genau das überfordert ja wieder die  Leute.


Sry, hier wird völlig am Thema vorbei geredet. Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederhohlen. Das Problem ist für die meisten Spieler nicht das fehlende "happy end", noch der philosophische Anspruch  oder die Auflösung an sich. Auch die künstlerische Freiheit wird nicht in Frage gestellt. Das Problem ist: 

- Alle Enden sind fast identisch (Bioware hatte im Vorfeld - mehrmals - etwas völlig anderes versprochen) 
- Vorherige Entscheidungen des Spielers sind am Ende völlig irrelevant  (auch hier hatte Bioware etwas völlig anderes versprochen) 
- Einige Aspekte des Endes machen im Bezug zum Rest des Spiels keinen Sinn. Insbesondere das Schicksal der Normandy ist weder aus Designgründen noch der Logik her irgendwie nachvollziehbar. Und nein, das hat nichts mit dem mangelnden IQ der Spieler zu tun.

Zudem kommen zB. die "Take back Earth" Szenen des Werbe-Rendervideos (Shepard auf der Erde, die Normandy führt den Angriff der Flotte im Tiefflug an etc.) im Spiel überhaupt nicht vor. Das ist eine glatte Täuschung des Kunden. 

Ich habe dafür nur eine Erklärung. Es haben verschiedene Teams an Teilen des Spiels (Storyabschnitte, Finale, PR-Kampange) gearbeitet. Unter den Teams hat es zuwenig Kommunikation gegeben. Und sowohl die Projektleitung als auch die QS haben geschlafen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. März 2012)

Ich befürchte (Gott oder sonstwer bewahre, dass ich Recht habe) noch einen anderen Hintergrund. Bioware... bzw in dem Fall dann EA "testet" hier mit einer großen Franchise, ob es möglich sein könnte Enden häppchenweise zu präsentieren als DLC. Wenn sich sowas durchsetzt, wirds Zeit für ein neues Hobby. 

Die Punkte der beiden Vorredner kann ich fast vollständig unterschreiben. Muss mich wohl auch eher zu den Realisten zählen ^^

Und die Täuschung der Kunden ist eben auch so etwas, was man nicht leugnen kann.

Mir ist noch so eingefallen, das die Verteidigung des jetzigen Endes meist darauf aufbaut "was wir denn erwartet hätten? Das Entscheidungen auf das Ende keine Auswirkung haben können, da sie die Entscheidungen eines Einzelnen sind" Gut und schön, aber wie nennt man das am Ende dann? Das ist ja wohl DIE Gottspielentscheidung schlecht hin. Wobei ich hier mit Entscheidung vorsichtig wäre. Es ist aufgezwungen. Aber ein Einzelner besiegelt das Schicksal der Galaxie. Warum also sollten die Entscheidungen eben selbigen Einzelnen keinerlei Auswirkungen haben. Achja noch was: Warum zur Hölle akzeptiert Shepard die Ausführungen des Gottgörs eigentlich sofort? Er "wehrt" sich nur einmal? Ah stimmt da war ja was von den Bioware Schreibern: "Wir haben uns dazu entschieden keinen Dialog einzufügen, sondern nur die Fragen zu beantworten, die man beantworten muss." (Frei aus dem Gedächtnis übersetzt) Ich glaube denen ist der gleiche Fehler unterlaufen bei der Geschichte, wie mir in der 11. Klasse beim Schreiben einer freien Geschichte. Als die Zeit knapp wurde, habe ich mich entschieden verschiedene Sachen wegzulassen, weil ich dachte "Hey das wird der Lehrer schon kapieren, ich deute es ja oft genug an" Nein hat er nicht. Er fand mein Ende nicht zufriedenstellend. Ich bekam dennoch eine 2-3 und durfte das Ende sogar überarbeiten und habe eine 1 dafür bekommen, welche in meine mündliche Note einfloß. Als ich mir die Geschichte Jahre später wieder ausgegraben habe und durchgelesene habe, fiel mir auf wie Lückenhaft und unbefriedigend das Ende war. Man konnte mit viel gutem Willen einiges hineininterpretieren, aber es war dennoch schlecht. Ich wusste selber nicht mehr, was ich damit andeuten wollte. Sprich: zur Zeit des Schreibens war ich schlicht betriebsblind. ICH wusste, was ich sagen wollte, deswegen kam mir auch alles total logisch vor. Dem Leser aber war das nicht klar. Und so gehts mir mit dem Ende. Gut, wie gesagt, ich sehe die Anspielungen und die Deutungen, aber wie gesagt: Das macht es nicht besser. Es ist schlecht geschrieben und noch sehr viel schlechter umgesetzt.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. März 2012)

Wie kontrolliert Shepard die Reaper eigentlich, wenn er dabei stirbt? Gibt er ihnen lediglich den Befehl die Vernichtung abzubrechen und sie kommen in 50.000 Jahren wieder oder wird er Bestandteil des Bewusstseins der Reaper und verhindert ihre Angriffe dauerhaft?


----------



## CyrionXS (22. März 2012)

> Du hältst mich immernoch in dieser zweiten Phase
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast doch selbst gesagt du seist da drin  ich versteh schon 

@robot. Krass, dass man Realisten von Philosophen trennt. Wenn das Realismus sein soll, Meinungen über etwas unbekanntes abgeben, dann werde ich eine neue Definition für Realismus hinzufügen müssen. Und die des Agnostizismus streichen müssen. (Aber über philosophische denkweisen kann man urteilen. Denn vorurteilen geht ja immer.)



> Du erhoffst Dir von ME wohl tiefgründige Antworten auf Fragen, auf die  die Menscheit seit Jahrtausenden Antworten sucht (was ist Leben? wie  wird es definiert? Definition des Sein...)


Wo denkst du hin. Ich suche gar nichts, ich rechne es nur hoch an, dass es nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Spiel mit erhöhtem Denkanspruch ist.
Übrigens wird nie eine richtige Antwort auf diese Fragen gegeben. Sie können es auch nicht beantworten. Nur andeuten.

Denn der Spieler soll über diese Fragen bestimmen, ob die Synthetics es verdient haben zu leben. Ob Er bereit ist, die Galaxie zu beschützen und sich selber zu aufzugeben (Gegenteil von Egoismus). Oder wir bereit sind eine neue Evolutionsstufe zu erlangen. Ich musste vor den Säulen lange darüber nachdenken.
Ich weiss auch nicht, weshalb Bioware sonst diese 3 Möglichkeiten eingebaut hat. Weshalb sonst sollte man sich zwischen diesen fast schon unheimlich zu den Fragen passenden Enden entscheiden können?

Und ich würde sogar sagen, ich hätte einen negativen "WTF"-Moment gehabt, wenn ich keine der Konversationen der Crew mitglieder mitangehört hätte (..das ist jetzt auf mich bezogen..)
Diesen schwirrten mir auf einmal schlagartig im Kopf herum. 
=>Und ich hab mich persönlich für blau entschieden. Shepard, als reiner Paragon, gibt sich auf damit alle in Frieden und mittels Reapern beschützt weiter leben können. Er stirbt auch nicht wirklich. Nur die Hülle wird vernichtet. Und Für Evolution hielt ich die Galaxie nicht bereit. Zu großer Schritt auf einmal. Auch geth töten wollte ich nicht. Das wäre Verrat.
- Und der Catalyst? Auf einmal sind die Reaper nicht mehr "böse". Konnten sie nie sein. Sind ja nur Maschinen. Auf einmal sind sie auch nur Diener von etwas höherem. Auf einmal erklärt sich der Zyklus. (Aus Maschineller Perspektive)
Mir gefällts. Warum? So halt  

@Zerth. diese "probleme" wurden hinreichend erklärt, relativiert oder mit möglichen Lösungen hinterlegt. Du weigerst dich schlichtweg etwas davon in Betracht zu ziehen. An diesem Punkt ist die Logik hinfällig, irgendwas anderes entscheided für dich. Das erklärt für mich wiederum folgendes:

Seid ihr, Robot oder Zerth nur einmal auf die "Antworten" eingegangen? Habt ihr nur einmal versucht diese zu falsifizieren? Scrollt mal zurück, schauts euch an. Ihr tut nichts anderes als die Selben fragen anders geschrieben nochmal zu stellen. Ihr setzt euch *nirgends!!* mit den möglichen Antworten auseinander. Und wenn ihr eine Frage ohne Antwort findet, habt ihr auf einmal bei allem Recht. Und es geht von vorne los.

Rotten hat wenigstens noch plausible Beispiele. Man fühlt sich nicht vor den Kopf gestoßen. Es findet eine echte Diskussion statt.
Aber von euch..Mehr kommt da wirklich nicht, sieht nur eloquenter aus als " Ende doof, voll schrott)
*Hier eine Vorführung eurer "Begründungen" oder "Gegen"-argumentationen*


Spoiler



_-zu abstrakt oder nur vage formuliert wurde._

_-glaubst Du nicht, dass Du ZU VIEL in diesem Spiel hineininterpretierst? _

_-Warum glaubst Du ist ME so erfolgreich?_ => ("Ernsthafte" Begründung für die nicht-existenz möglicher Interpretationen)

_-Catalyst => Deus ex machina - ohne leisteste Erklärung des warum oder wie => _(Hier eine leise Erklärung- Die Citadel steht seit ewig. Niemand wusste was im Kern ist.Aufgrund dieser Veranlagung ist das kein Deus Ex machina mehr. Das die "Lösung" nun unbrauchbar ist, ist der Grund weshalb die Entscheidungen notwendig sind.)

-_WO BITTE WIRD DER TIEGEL,diese ultimative Waffe, denn GEBAUT??? Wieso  wurden die nicht von den Reapern angegriffen??? Wieso hat CERBERUS nicht  den Standort gekannt und versucht die Anlage zu sabotieren oder zu  zerstören? _
=> Auf dem Haribo Planeten. Welchen Unterschied macht das? Reaper wussten nichts von der Crucible. Wurde auch gesagt. 
=> Cerberus: Ohne Crucible keine Kontrolle über die Reaper. Darauf kann jeder selber kommen. TIM weiss von der Crucible von der Protheaner AI. Und zwar mehr als Shepard. Und brüll in Zukunft nicht so rum wegen so leichten Fragen.)
_
-Und ich bin mir sicher, dass BW es dabei belassen wollte. Sie wollten  uns bestimmt nicht mit hochphilosophischen Fragen erschlagen, sonder  einige spannende Elemente einbauen, um uns zu unterhalten. _ (Aha, du bist dir sicher. Damit werde ich in Zukunft auch argumentieren. Und wenn du das für hohe Philosophie hälst...)


Wie ich auch suche, ich finde nichts, wo ihr auf die mühevoll zusammengestellt möglichen Antworten von mir oder anderen wie Schrehe oder Angeldust eingeht. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Posten. Auch keine Eingeständnisse gab es.

Deshalb betrachte ich es auch nicht als Feigheit, mich euren immerselben und bereits beantworteten Fragen zu entziehen. Es wird wie gesagt, nicht darauf eingegangen. Das ist für mich das schlimmste, jegliche Anstrengung wird zunichte gemacht.
Wie ein Standpunkt als universale Konstante, zu dem man immer zurückkehrt bzw ihn nie verlässt. 

Ich ziehe nur Konsequenzen an einem toten Punkt.


----------



## robotbug (22. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
ich habe mich als Realist laut Wörterbuchdefinition bezeichnet...wir sind nicht alle hier im forum mit Deinem immensen philosophischen Verständnis gesegnet...aber ich dachte, Du wärst Ägyptologe. Du hast eindeutig den Beruf verfehlt. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Du nicht versuchst Agnostizismus und Realismus voneinander zu betrachten. Lies Dir doch auch mal bitte wieder die Definition von Realismus und Agnostizismus durch. 

Und mal wiede zu Deiner Beweisführung: es sind DEINE Erklärungen, die Du zu den Punkten abgibst, von den ich WIEDER behaupte, dass Du sie nicht verstehen WILLST: Das beispiel mit Cerberus habe ich gebracht, um zu zeigen, wie unausgegoren der Einsatz dieses Feindes im Spiel eingebracht ist. Cerberus hat ja überall Spione-wieso sollte es nicht also möglich sein, dass sie wissen, wo der Tiegel gebaut wird?  Deine Argumentation mit dem "Haribo-Planeten" ist einfach nur kindisch. Wenn cerberus kein Interesse am Tiegel hat, warum sabotiert cerberus dann Shepard? Und will Cerberus nicht selber atwas bauen, um die Reaper zu kontrollieren? Oder wieso glaubst Du gibt es so ein Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den Parteien? Warum also sollte cerberus nicht versuchen den Bauort des Tiegels herauszufinden und zu sabotieren??? Sabotage des Feindes ist eine logische Kriegshandlung...
Es tut mir leid, wenn solche Fragen für Dich zu leicht sind, um sie nach zu vollziehen-mir blutet das Herz. Und ich brüll hier nicht den Bildschirm an, ich SCHREIBE den Beitrag....

Warum sollte ich dir einfach nur zustimmen? Du kannst Dich ja mit Deinen Argumentationen genauso irren wie wir andere ja auch... 
Das siehst Do doch ein, oder? 

Zu den andren Punkten gehe ich nicht mehr darauf ein. Dein Verhalten wird mit jedem Beitrag infantiler.


----------



## robotbug (22. März 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wie kontrolliert Shepard die Reaper eigentlich, wenn er dabei stirbt? Gibt er ihnen lediglich den Befehl die Vernichtung abzubrechen und sie kommen in 50.000 Jahren wieder oder wird er Bestandteil des Bewusstseins der Reaper und verhindert ihre Angriffe dauerhaft?



Das weiss wohl nur BIOWARE-und CyrionXS.


----------



## Zerth (22. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Hier eine leise Erklärung- Die Citadel steht seit ewig. Niemand wusste was im Kern ist.Aufgrund dieser Veranlagung ist das kein Deus Ex machina mehr. Das die "Lösung" nun unbrauchbar ist, ist der Grund weshalb die Entscheidungen notwendig sind.)


_"Deus ex machina_ –  bezeichnet ursprünglich das Auftauchen einer Gottheit mit Hilfe einer Bühnenmaschinerie. Heute eine unerwartet auftretende Person oder Begebenheit, die  in einer Notsituation hilft oder die Lösung bringt."

 Die Citadel steht nicht "seit ewig" - und das ist auch egal. Es taucht eine Figur auf, die mit gottgleichen Kräften die gesamte Galaxie verändern kann. Warum, weshalb, wieso mit Shepard und vor allem WIE soll das nach allem rationalen Verständnis funktionieren (Synthese?) - völlig unklar. Dabei kritisiere ich nicht mal diesen Part, schwerwiegender sind die fehlenden Einflüsse der Spielerentscheidungen und fast gleiche Enden. 

Keine deiner Erklärungen ist nur im geringsten zufriedenstellend. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber du machst dich hier mit deiner Pseudophilosophie keine gute Figur.


----------



## CyrionXS (22. März 2012)

> @CyrionXS
> ich habe mich als Realist laut Wörterbuchdefinition bezeichnet...wir  sind nicht alle hier im forum mit Deinem immensen philosophischen  Verständnis gesegnet...aber ich dachte, Du wärst Ägyptologe. Du hast  eindeutig den Beruf verfehlt.


Rotten ist Agyptologe. Fragen zum Synthetischen Leben oder Evolution sind kein immens Philosophisches Wissen. Das kommt dir nur jemandem so vor, der nicht mal damit in Kontakt gekommen zu sein scheint.


> Du kannst Dich ja mit Deinen Argumentationen genauso irren wie wir andere ja auch...
> Das siehst Do doch ein, oder?


 Ich gebe zu, dass ich irre, wenn man mir zeigt, dass meine theorien falsch sind. (Prinzip der Wahrheitssuche und Diskussionsgrundlage.)  Dass ich irren kann weiss ich (wieder, Agnostizismus, wird langsam langweilig)
Aber danke dir wieder für die Bestätigung dass, dass Lesen und Verstehen doch zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind.
Du kannst nichtmal RoTTeNs Beiträge von meinen Unterscheiden, obwohl er und ich unterschiedliche Ansichten haben.

Ich gehe nicht weiter deinen Cerberusfragen ein : Eine simple Frage auf die nächste. Warum nicht selber beantworten?



> Keine deiner Erklärungen ist nur im geringsten zufriedenstellend


Cool..., warum nicht? Kriegst du auch Antithesen hin?. "Zufriedenstellend" =>Das ist kein Wahrheitskriterium. Du willst sie nicht akzeptieren, fein. Hat halt nichts mit Diskussion zu tun.


> Die Citadel steht nicht "seit ewig" - und das ist auch egal.


Reaper kommen vom Catalyst, Reaper existieren seit "unzähligen" Zyklen. 
"Unzählige Zivilisationen haben an der Crucible, die an der Citadel andockt, mitgearbeitet.
Ergo ist der Catalyst und die Citadel sehr alt (das meine ich mit "ewig"). Und es ist nicht egal, denn so sind die Citadel, und der Catalyst (dessen damit vorher unbekannte Kern) , nicht mehr Deus Ex machina. 
Der Catalyst ist der Anfang von Mass effect. Ohne ihn, keine Reaper. Das ist ein festgelegtes Axiom.
willst du wissen woher der Catalyst kommt?, nur damit du fragen kannst, woher der Schöpfer des Catalysts kommt? =>Endlosschleife. *Das ist der Storyrahmen! *Sag mir bitte was an diesen Antworten wieder Falsch, und nicht einfach "unbefriedigend" ist, deinem Entscheidungskriterium hier.



> WIE soll das nach allem rationalen Verständnis funktionieren (Synthese?)


 Wie funktioniert das Relay? keiner weiss es, Dein rationales Verständnis ist nicht maßgebend für die Möglichketen des Catalysts, der wohl Hundert-Tausend von Jahren zeit hatte, Technologien zu entwickeln. Organische Wesen sind auch nur Atom basiert.
Shepard war so lebendig wie ein Mövenpick, aber Menschen Haben ihn widerbelegt. 
Und du erhebst den Anspruch die Technologie des Catalysts zu verstehen. 
Wieder: was ist an meiner Antwort falsch? na? oder wieder nur "unbefriedigend"

Wie davor scheitert es einfach am Verständnis von Zusammenhängen.
Wieder gebe ich dir Beispiele warum solche Fragen absolut belanglos sind.
Wieder sind sie nur "nicht zufriedenstellend". Das hat wieder nichts mit Logik deinerseits zu tun. Nur mit "Wollen haben".
Du willst nur ein Ende haben, das dir die  tolle Emotionen vermittelt. Aber begründest dies mit fehlender Logik.
Kein Beweis der Welt kann dir diese Emotionen geben. Du nutzt die Logik nur, um deine Enttäuschung vom Ende zu stützen. Ohne, diese zuzulassen, wenn es scheint du hättest unrecht. Hypocrat.
Und so brutal die Welt ist. Nicht jeder begreift das. Ich zähle dich in meiner Maßlosen Arroganz einfach dazu. Aber bitte Schieb das nicht auf die Philosophie (die gar nicht zum tragen kam), es ist meine Persönliche Meinung von dir.

Einseitige Diskussionen sind im übrigend lästig und entnervend. Nur banale Fragen, keine Antithesen. Klasse Jungs.


----------



## robotbug (22. März 2012)

@CyrionXs
Ich habe mich im Beruf getäuscht. Häng mich an den füßen auf, Philosophie hast Du trotzdem nicht studiert... 

Klar, so viel Zeitverschwendung, dass Du immer wieder darauf antwortest...

An Deinen rechtschreibfehler und unbeholfenen Formulierungen erkenne ich (jetzt lass ich mal den Psycho-Doktor raus) dass Du wohl über die beiträge ziemlich wütend bist. Reg Dich bitte ab. Dies ist hier nur ein Streitgespräch über in COMPUTERSPIEL. Und wir sind hier alle schon ziemlich weit vom Thema-Ziel abgekommen. 

Du kannst ja nicht mal von vornherein zugeben, dass Du mit Deinen Behauptungen falsch liegen kannst. Das ist einfach nur noch arrogant. Oder ist mir entfallen, dass Du für BIOWARE arbeitest? Bis uns nicht BW mitteilt, welche Intention die Geschichte von ME hat, und uns das Ende erklärt, mutmaßen wir doch alle...

Ich würde gern mal erleben, wie Du von Angesicht zu Angesicht, mit anderen Personen über ein Thema debattierst.


----------



## CyrionXS (22. März 2012)

> Philosophie hast Du trotzdem nicht studiert...


Steht wo, dass ich das hab? Aber mach dir nix draus, ich hab genug Bücher rumliegen, wenn es dir um Fachliteratur geht. Scheint für dich ja ein Kriterium zu sein.

Du kommst auf Rechtschreibfehler zu sprechen? Polemik, beeinflusst das die Sachlichkeit? wenn du meinst...
Oder soll ich sagen : Häng mich an den F(f)üßen auf.


> Du kannst ja nicht mal von vornherein zugeben, dass Du mit Deinen Behauptungen falsch liegen kannst.


Häng mich an den F(f)üßen auf. Hätte viel für dich geändert, stimmts?  Habe mich ausserdem als Agnostiker bekannt.
Deine Sache wenn du den Zusammenhang nicht erkennst.



> Ich würde gern mal erleben, wie Du von Angesicht zu Angesicht, mit anderen Personen über ein Thema debattierst.


Hauptsächlich mit Freunden, (damit du sie auch als würdig erachtest, studierte Bachelors und Master. uhh..)
Aber andere werden aggressiv und wollen mich hauen  Türsteher zum Beispiel. Macht man gerne, wenn man ein Problem nicht mit Argumenten lösen kann, also unter anderem. Soll heissen, Angesicht oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht. Aber keine Ahnung was du jetzt damit gemeint hast. *hust*
Aber glaub mir, ich diskutiere gerne. Vor allem öffentlich.

Sag doch einfach ich hätte einen Gotteskomplex und sei doof und gut ist.

PS: @Robotbug lol 





> Wie kontrolliert Shepard die Reaper eigentlich, wenn er dabei stirbt?...oder wird er Bestandteil des Bewusstseins der Reaper _(so ähnlich)_ und verhindert ihre Angriffe dauerhaft?


Heureka! einer hats geschafft. Er hat sich selbst ne Antwort gegeben. Danke Schalkmund, bring das jetzt bitte auch den zweien hier bei.

Und wenn echt nur Ich und Bioware das wissen, na dann gute Nacht robotbug. Ich kann nich mehr.
Back to Tetris.


----------



## Rdrk710 (23. März 2012)

Um den Schmonz geht's doch eigentlich gar nicht (und sorry, ich bringe jetzt natürlich auch keine "Antithesen")

Aber das Ende ist halt einfach Humbug, und von daher kann ich die Gegner durchaus verstehen. Dabei will ich nicht auf die Logik, über die hier gestritten wird, eingehen, sondern vielmehr darauf, dass es einfach unter aller Kanone geschrieben und noch dazu in ihren hanebüchenen Erkärungen furchtbar schwach ist.

Waum so schlecht? Wenn man in den letzten fünf Minuten (meinetwegen Seiten) eine absolut neue, unbekannte Figur einführen muss (Catalyst- was auch immer es sein soll), die aber quasie die übermächtige Lösung für alles bietet, dann ist das Buch schlussendlich nicht besonders raffiniert.  Hier wurde quasi auf der Zielgeraden "göttliches Eingreifen" konstruiert. Göttliches Eingreifen braucht man aber in der Regel mangels eines richtige Guten STORYhöhepunktes (Wendepunkt, wie auch immer)

Warum sind die Erklärungen so miserabel?
Das liegt meines Erachtens eigentlich an den Vorgängern. Man konnte ab und zu mit Reapern reden. Und immer haben sie dem Spieler erzählt, dass ihre Motive und Beweggründe für ein einfaches organisches Lebewesen, was weit unter der Reaper- Evolutionsstufe steht, gar nicht verständlich wären. 
Aber in den letzten fünf Minuten kommt dann dieser "Maschinen werden intelligent und töten alle Lebewesen- deswegen haben wir Maschinen, die alle Lebewesen töten- Erklärung". Diese Erklärung verstand sogar ich, und ich habe keinen Bachelor oder Masterabschluss (den heutzutage übrigens wirklich jeder machen kann)- Wo bleibt da bitte das große Myterium, das besonders im ersten Teil aufgebaut wurde?
Da hätten sie lieber GAR KEINE Erklärung bringen sollen als diesen Schwachfug.
Diese beiden Kriterien machen für mich das Ende schlecht

Noch etwas allgemeines: Ich konnte jetzt schon öfter feststellen, dass hier wie auch in anderen Foren die Gegner der Enden beschimpft werden (Whiner, Flamer, Idioten etc. etc.). Warum eigentlich? Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Leute, die mit dem Spiel zufrieden sind (und zu denen gehöre im großen und ganzen auch ich) mit der selben überzogenen Agressivität wie manche der Enden- Gegner überall rumpöbeln müssen. Wer ein geändertes Ende will besorgt es sich, wer nicht eben nicht. Es ist ohnehin zu bezweifeln dass sich grundlegendes ändert. Also lasst euch doch gegenseitig einfach in Ruhe, nehmt eure Kommentare zur Kenntnis und AKZEPTIERT sie!


----------



## robotbug (23. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
Schön, Du hast Bücher zu Hause-und kannst sie vermutlich auch lesen...Gratulation! Und aus welcher Fachliteratur beziehst Du dein tiefgründiges Wissen? Vielleicht habe ich auch diese Malbücher zu Hause rumliegen....

Als Agnostiker solltest Du eigentlich zugeben können, dass Du Dich in Deinen Schlussfolgerungen irren kannst. Aber da Du ja offensichtlich nicht einmal diese Wortdefinition googeln kannst....

Zu Deinen Freunden: sie sind nicht imaginär, oder? Und Stimmen hörst Du auch nicht, wenn sonst nur Du im Raum bist, oder? 

Ich habe nie behauptet, das ich Dich verhauen will....ich dachte nur, es wär lustig zuzusehen, wie du mit anderen argumentierst, die mal nicht mit dir einer Meinung sind. Vielleicht fängst Du irgendwann an zu schreien, und Du läufst rot an-ähnlich wie Louis de Funes in seinen Filmrollen.

Du schreibst ja, dass "andere aggressiv werden und Dich verhauen wollen-Türsteher zum Beispiel". Nur ein Ratschlag: Du solltest diese Leute nicht reizen...

Da ich aber denke, Du beziehst Dich mit "Türsteher" auf mich, muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Ich habe studiert, habe das Studium beendet (Diplom) und mache meinen Doktor (drittes Jahr). Trotzdem bin ich wohl nicht sooo schlau, wie ich dachte, weil ich mich immer wieder mit Dir einlasse. Da ich hier im forum unbekannt bin, kann ich mir das erlauben zu behaupten. Beweisen will ich und ich werde es auch nicht, auch wenn Du es mir nicht glaubst. Obwohl: Du könntest mich in der Uni besuchen. Schick mir eine mail, und ich schick Dir die Adresse. Ich bin meistens im Labor. 

So, da einer von uns mal das Thema hier wirklich beenden muss, werde ich es sein. Schade, dass Du mich als "doof" bezeichnen musst, aber ist Deine Meinung. Ich werde nicht mehr auf Dich eingehen.


----------



## CyrionXS (23. März 2012)

> Sag doch einfach ich hätte einen Gotteskomplex und sei doof und gut ist.


=>





> Schade, dass Du mich als "doof" bezeichnen musst, aber ist  Deine Meinung


Zusammenhäng erfassen und verarbeiten. Wie soll ohne dies deine Promotion denn gelingen?
Die anderen Sätze entbehren auch jeglichem Kontext, weder begreifst du, dass die Bekennung zum Agnostizismus das mögliche Irren beinhaltet, noch, dass nicht du als Türsteher gemeint warst, noch, dass gerade deswegen du dich in der Phase des "rotangelaufen wegstampfen" befindest.
Weglassen jeglicher Sachlichkeit, nur persönliche und hoch polemische (hier, verunglimpfende) Vorwürfe. (Dein Beispiel mit meinen "imaginären Freunden"). Sogar zum bemängeln von Rechtschreibfehler lässt du dich hinreissen, ohne selbst solche zu vermeiden.
Kommt dir das nicht von anderen bekannt vor? 
Und glaubst du wirklich, dass dir ein Fachstudium Kompetenzen für die  notwendige Dialektik innerhalb Forumsdiskussionen vermittelt?

Naja, Du befindest dich in der "rotanlauf"/"drauhauf" phase. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die Fähigkeit zur Introspektion wird nicht jedem geschenkt.

Und lass dir eines gesagt sein. In vielem unterscheidet sich deine Argumentationssystematik kein bißchen vom unerfahrenen 16 jährigen Forumsnutzer. Selbes Muster, selbe unbewusste Reaktion. Andere Worte. 

Ich habe mal den Großteil des eigentlichen Textes gelöscht, da ich nicht mehr auf Kontextrelevante Antworten hoffe.
Und das ist ein selten erreichter Punkt hier. 
Man beginnt immer wieder bei 0 mit dir. Hauptsächlich weil dir selber nicht klar ist weshalb du schreibst, was du schreibst.

@unten
lol, dass es unlustig ist, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## ReVanLeiht (23. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzYLTbQQEZQ das ist das beste Ende


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. März 2012)

Ich hab mal noch ein wenig weitergesucht, da es mich inzwischen nicht mehr so aufregt (hab ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, die wesentlich anstrengender sind) und bin tatsächlich auf einige gute Begründungen für diese "Indokrinationsverschwörungstheorie" gestoßen.

ME3 Indoctrination Theory & DLC "Ending" Proof - YouTube

Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ab welcher Minute, aber vorallem Punkt 10 (Reaktionen von Biowaremitarbeitern auf Twitter) lassen schlimmes befürchten. Wenn sich das tatsächlich als geplant herausstellt und sie im Endeffekt für das komplette Ende nochmal Geld verlangen wollen, dann boa dann ... dann möge sie jeder ägyptische Fluch treffen. Und damit mein ich nicht die netten aus dem Kino und Fernsehen. 

Ich werd mir das dann wohl nur bei nem Kollegen anschauen. Unterstützen werde ich den Scheiss nicht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass Publisher anfangen Spiele nur noch Scheibchenweise zu veräußern.


----------



## CyrionXS (24. März 2012)

> Ich werd mir das dann wohl nur bei nem Kollegen anschauen. Unterstützen  werde ich den Scheiss nicht. Kann ja nicht sein, dass Publisher anfangen  Spiele nur noch Scheibchenweise zu veräußern.


Das ist doch seit Jahren schon so 
Aber ob das wirklich geplant war? Habe das Gefühl, der DLC kommt nur aufgrund drängens der Spielerschaft und um " Die Inhalte deutlicher zu vermitteln", wie der Creative-director verlauten ließ.
Von einem neuen Ende ansich habe ich so noch nichts gelesen. Spekulationen und Medienbranche eben.
Mal schaun, wenn das DLC nichts anderes aussagt, als was ich sowieso schon vermute, brauche ich es mir ebenfalls nicht zuzulegen. (Ausser es ist wirklich ein sinnvoller DLC ..- gibts sowas?)


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (24. März 2012)

Ja leider ist das seit Jahren so, aber ich hab es bisher vermeiden können, da mir Spiele ohne dne DLC trotzdem komplett vorkamen. Aber wie gesagt: Gesetz dem Fall es ist so, werde ich das nicht unterstützen. Ich habe bereits 150 Euro in die Serie investiert. Das sehe ich dann nicht ein. 

Die Kommentare der Biowaremitarbeiter klingen halt etwas anders, als dieses Marketinggequatsche.


----------

